# SMF Soapmaking Challenge November: Drop and Skewer



## lionprincess00 (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome to*November's SMF Soap Challenge. This month I decided on an easy technique that can yield beautiful results. It's a drop swirl skewer technique, and keep in mind this is a US holiday month, so dates will be slightly different than previous challenges.

Edit to say, everyone please refrain from posting your submission soaps in this thread. Wait for the submission thread we will start to post your entries (we love the anticipation, Thx!!)
Here is my video tutorial
[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BwsjDkgfMUg[/ame]
[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-2kbTn_W3no[/ame]
[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uJDFycJt59o[/ame]

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on 11/16/15 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date 11/23/15 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced at the end of the month, 11/30/15. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.*

Challenge Specific Rules
· You must use a log mold. The smaller 1 pound log molds (from bb for example) are completely acceptable
· You must pour a solid single colored base, or if you want you may pour an itp base instead (a limit of 2 colors into the pot for an itp, and you may also color "the pot" you're pouring into for a total of 3 colors used with the itp portion)
· You must then use a drop swirl, with a minimum of two colors, dropped into the mold
· You then must use a skewer device (bamboo skewer works well, you could also use a straw here), and skewer down/up in any pattern you choose, swirls must be seen in every soap
· To enter you must submit a photo or video showing your cut soaps and a picture of the skewer you used. Wet in the mold pictures are welcomed, but not required.

To sum up the rules 
-Opening thread for you entry 11/16/15
-Close date 11/23/15
Winner announced 11/30/15
-Must pour a solid single colored base, or an itp base is acceptable with a limit of 2 colors into the pot, and you may color the base in the pot for a total of 3
-Must drop swirl a minimum of two colors
-Must use a skewer and swirl into the batter hitting each soap 
-Must show a pic of the swirl rod
-Must show cut soap picture(s) 
-Pictures of your entire process are welcomed (it is a great learning tool to see the entire process), but not a requirement


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 1, 2015)

Sign up sheet 
1.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## traderbren (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...


2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!

3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge. 
5. dibbles - I'm in!


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 1, 2015)

I'll give it a go! But I'm on my phone so I can't add myself to the list.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge. 
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. Coffeetime
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!


----------



## newbie (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge. 
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.

LP, can we use our base color as a drop, in addition to the two color drop requirement?


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you Mrs. spaceship and newbie!


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 1, 2015)

Another question for LP . . . can we add things to our base color that don't color it completely but would give a speckled/textured look?  I'm thinking poppy seeds, walnut shell powder, coffee grounds, etc.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 1, 2015)

newbie said:


> 1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
> 2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
> 3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
> 4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
> ...



In addition to, yes. So long as you use two or more colors to drop, not of the base, you may use the base to drop as well.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 1, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> Another question for LP . . . can we add things to our base color that don't color it completely but would give a speckled/textured look?  I'm thinking poppy seeds, walnut shell powder, coffee grounds, etc.



I think this will be fine.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge. 
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge. 
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense


----------



## Misschief (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge. 
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 1, 2015)

Not to derail the thread, but DeeAnna, I'm a diver too!  Apparently soaping is not our only expensive hobby, lol!  Except I clearly don't need oxygen narcosis to make obviously bad decisions like signing up for a second swirl challenge :shock:


----------



## newbie (Nov 1, 2015)

Ho! DeeAnna signed up for a swirl challenge!!! Taking the plunge has gotten you into the mood to take the plunge, I see. Welcome!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm so glad to see you participating too deeanna, how exciting!!!!!

I would like to sign up as no. 13 (unlucky 13, this doesn't bode well for my entry!)  please but my iphone won't play ball and copy the list.


----------



## Dharlee (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol


----------



## Dharlee (Nov 1, 2015)

Also, I am a little bit confused. I thought three colors were allowed total? It looked like the ItPS was more like 5 total (counting the uncolored base)? Thanks! I am so excited even if I screw it up lol.


----------



## newbie (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming.


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 1, 2015)

Dharlee said:


> Also, I am a little bit confused. I thought three colors were allowed total? It looked like the ItPS was more like 5 total (counting the uncolored base)? Thanks! I am so excited even if I screw it up lol.



I totally messed up the typing compared to the video! Good catch! I fixed it...Sorry. I had a heck of a time uploading. I was panicking and up til 3 am (thank goodness for the time falling back an hr) and slept less than 5 hrs and was uploading yet again. Files wouldn't upload for hrs, literally. If anyone catches anything else please bring it to my attention asap and I'll clarify or correct it. 

The itp: three colors total including the base. So you may or may not color the base, and then you may add up to *two* colors in the pot for an itp. I left mine uncolored and added blue only. 
You can color the base, add up to two into the pot, swirl it and pour.
You can use plain base, add up to two into the pot, swirl it and pour.
You can pour plain/solid color only.


Then drop swirl 2 colors minimum and skewer. You may drop as many as you wish over 2.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.


----------



## afbrat (Nov 1, 2015)

Default
1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!


----------



## Deedles (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately


----------



## mymy (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales


----------



## Cactuslily (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm in too, but don't know how to add myself to the list


----------



## Misschief (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - ctrl-c and ctrl-v are your friends... you're in!


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in!  Ante up!


----------



## amd (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month
24. Sonya-m - hopefully I will have unpacked my soap supplies in time!!


----------



## songwind (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. Songwind - Sounds like fun!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month
24. Sonya-m - hopefully I will have unpacked my soap supplies in time!!
25. Songwind - Sounds like fun!


Waiting for soap supplies so I had the time to fix this


----------



## traderbren (Nov 2, 2015)

Every time I scroll past this thread, I think it says "Soap Challenge: Drop and Swear". That might be my technique.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 2, 2015)

traderbren said:


> Every time I scroll past this thread, I think it says "Soap Challenge: Drop and Swear". That might be my technique.



LOL that's me nearly every time


----------



## Saponista (Nov 2, 2015)

Rofl! That is the way my challenge soapmaking always seems to go!


----------



## skayc1 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm going to have to pass on this challenge, just had to have surgery...maybe by December I'll be back to soaping. taking a forced break while I heal at my mothers house..(might try my hand at lotion though).


----------



## soapswirl (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month
24. Sonya-m - hopefully I will have unpacked my soap supplies in time!!
25. Songwind - Sounds like fun!
26. Soapswirl - swirl challenge? Of course I'm in


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 2, 2015)

traderbren said:


> Every time I scroll past this thread, I think it says "Soap Challenge: Drop and Swear". That might be my technique.



Too funny!

Filling up nicely. This technique is fairly easy yet can produce beautiful simple elegants swirls, more intricate swirls, and everything in between. I'm excited to see everyone's soaps! I'm happy to see all the new soap challenge people signing up, as well as some of our veteran smf members and the familiar faces as well. Remember, thin trace will drop much lower than a medium trace. So keep that in mind in you design concept


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Too funny!
> 
> Filling up nicely. This technique is fairly easy yet can produce beautiful simple elegants swirls, more intricate swirls, and everything in between. I'm excited to see everyone's soaps! I'm happy to see all the new soap challenge people signing up, as well as some of our veteran smf members and the familiar faces as well. Remember, thin trace will drop much lower than a medium trace. So keep that in mind in you design concept



Oooooh, thanks for the tip. : )


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, I really am working hard at not scaring myself out of doing this. I really struggle with the artistic side of soap making.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 2, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Oh, I really am working hard at not scaring myself out of doing this. I really struggle with the artistic side of soap making.



DeeAnna, I have faith that you can do this.  We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 2, 2015)

You are 100% right, KC. That's why I'm gonna do my best!


----------



## newbie (Nov 2, 2015)

Just drop and swear, DeeAnna, and you'll be fine.


----------



## amd (Nov 3, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Remember, thin trace will drop much lower than a medium trace. So keep that in mind in you design concept



Wait... We're supposed to design a concept? Here I was gonna cross fingers and toes and hope for the best lol


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 3, 2015)

Design concept? Good grief! Lately it's all I can do to make usable soap LOL. The gremlins are firmly entrenched and I'm hoping that this challenge will oust them


----------



## songwind (Nov 3, 2015)

amd said:


> Wait... We're supposed to design a concept? Here I was gonna cross fingers and toes and hope for the best lol



I thought that _was_ a concept! Now I have to redesign all my products!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 3, 2015)

Stop, drop, and swear. Gotcha!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 3, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month
24. Sonya-m - hopefully I will have unpacked my soap supplies in time!!
25. Songwind - Sounds like fun!
26. Soapswirl - swirl challenge? Of course I'm in 
27. jules92207 - I can definitely swear so I'm half way there


----------



## newbie (Nov 3, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month
24. Sonya-m - hopefully I will have unpacked my soap supplies in time!!
25. Songwind - Sounds like fun!
26. Soapswirl - swirl challenge? Of course I'm in 
27. jules92207 - I can definitely swear so I'm half way there
28. lenarenee- happy that this does not require paper cup pours, but suffering from dishpan hands.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 4, 2015)

28. lenarenee- happy that this does not require paper cup pours, but suffering from dishpan hands.   


(thanks for adding me newbie) 

Yeah...anybody want 93 unused paper cups???


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 4, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> 28. lenarenee- happy that this does not require paper cup pours, but suffering from dishpan hands.
> 
> 
> (thanks for adding me newbie)
> ...



Hahahaha I've used the paper cups and have no problem


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 4, 2015)

Show off!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Krystalbee (Nov 4, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month
24. Sonya-m - hopefully I will have unpacked my soap supplies in time!!
25. Songwind - Sounds like fun!
26. Soapswirl - swirl challenge? Of course I'm in 
27. jules92207 - I can definitely swear so I'm half way there
28. lenarenee- happy that this does not require paper cup pours, but suffering from dishpan hands.
29. Krystalbee - Yay I can finally participate! Love to swirl.


----------



## newbie (Nov 4, 2015)

You know I want all 93, Lenarenee!


----------



## KristaY (Nov 4, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month
24. Sonya-m - hopefully I will have unpacked my soap supplies in time!!
25. Songwind - Sounds like fun!
26. Soapswirl - swirl challenge? Of course I'm in 
27. jules92207 - I can definitely swear so I'm half way there
28. lenarenee- happy that this does not require paper cup pours, but suffering from dishpan hands.
29. Krystalbee - Yay I can finally participate! Love to swirl.
30. KristaY - I can't come up with anything fun to say because I'm ROTFL at all the dropping and swearing!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 4, 2015)

I was feeling very frustrated by this challenge, wondering how I was going to make a distinctive soap with this challenge criteria. I just had a lightbulb moment and I think I'm excited now


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 4, 2015)

Quick question- 

We need to use a minimum 2 separate colors for the drop swirl portion. If you use an ITP swirl of those two colors, does that count as your two colors? Or would that two-color ITP drop be counted as a single color and I need to add another color for the second drop swirl pour portion?


----------



## SunWolf (Nov 4, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence  in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month
24. Sonya-m - hopefully I will have unpacked my soap supplies in time!!
25. Songwind - Sounds like fun!
26. Soapswirl - swirl challenge? Of course I'm in 
27. jules92207 - I can definitely swear so I'm half way there
28. lenarenee- happy that this does not require paper cup pours, but suffering from dishpan hands.
29. Krystalbee - Yay I can finally participate! Love to swirl.
30. KristaY - I can't come up with anything fun to say because I'm ROTFL at all the dropping and swearing!
31.  SunWolf - Love drop swirling!


----------



## amd (Nov 4, 2015)

Sigh. I just made attempt #1. I don't think it went well. Can I PM one of the moderators a pic to see if I drop swirled and sweared right? After I cut the bars of course!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 4, 2015)

habibeyassine1993 said:


> Heaven Patti Mills
> My family loves this one so much . Im sure yours will too
> Get the full recipe :>>>http://goo.gl/edVkBC



Is this spam? It's the third thread I've found the exact post on


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 4, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Quick question-
> 
> We need to use a minimum 2 separate colors for the drop swirl portion. If you use an ITP swirl of those two colors, does that count as your two colors? Or would that two-color ITP drop be counted as a single color and I need to add another color for the second drop swirl pour portion?



Ooooo. Good question I have not thought of. Ok. Ill allow an ipt drop to be your two colors IF the itp drop doesn't include your base. Use two new colors and it'll count. How's that? Great question!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 4, 2015)

amd said:


> Sigh. I just made attempt #1. I don't think it went well. Can I PM one of the moderators a pic to see if I drop swirled and sweared right? After I cut the bars of course!



Most definitely!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 4, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Is this spam? It's the third thread I've found the exact post on



Haven't seen this, but I assume so.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 4, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Ooooo. Good question I have not thought of. Ok. Ill allow an ipt drop to be your two colors IF the itp drop doesn't include your base. Use two new colors and it'll count. How's that? Great question!



Awesome TY!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 4, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Haven't seen this, but I assume so.



It's on at least five different threads with exact same copy paste message, so it must be spam.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 5, 2015)

newbie said:


> You know I want all 93, Lenarenee!



Hey, don't hog them all; some of your dixie proteges could use some too!

Seriously, Lenarenee, give the cups another try or two.  They really can help simplify your artistic adventures and your cleanup! My tips, for what they are worth: thinner is better, and keep the cups light


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 5, 2015)

CaraBou said:


> Hey, don't hog them all; some of your dixie proteges could use some too!
> 
> Seriously, Lenarenee, give the cups another try or two. They really can help simplify your artistic adventures and your cleanup! My tips, for what they are worth: thinner is better, and keep the cups light


 
Okay, but I'm practicing with plain old water first! I could not get that batter to get close to where I wanted!


----------



## songwind (Nov 5, 2015)

Argh, just realized I can't work on this this weekend! I had planned to, but I wasn't thinking about a group trip we're going on.

I mean, you can't leave soap in the mold for 4 days and expect it to be cuttable, can you?


----------



## Saponista (Nov 5, 2015)

I have done before but it tends to go crumbly so wen u cut it huge chunks drop off and you get really ugly bars.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 5, 2015)

songwind said:


> Argh, just realized I can't work on this this weekend! I had planned to, but I wasn't thinking about a group trip we're going on.
> 
> I mean, you can't leave soap in the mold for 4 days and expect it to be cuttable, can you?



It's a bit extreme (but needs must , as we say in England) do you have anything you could use as dividers? Those thin bendy cutting boards could be made into dividers at a push. That way you only have to unmold it!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 5, 2015)

songwind said:


> I mean, you can't leave soap in the mold for 4 days and expect it to be cuttable, can you?



I've actually had fine luck cutting soaps for quite some time after saponification.  I've done it maybe 4 or 5 times, and have always been surprised at how well it works.  I imagine it depends on your recipe (don't even try with salt in there), and your mold (silcone - no problem) so ymmv.  I've had to wait 5-7 days a couple of times when my work required travel, and one time I was so discouraged by initial cuts that I put a half loaf away for what I think was a couple months before being courageous enough to finish.  

Honestly, with what I've experienced, I wouldn't hesitate waiting a week if I had to (but please say I won't have to ever again - it's torture!).  Just don't expect to use a wire cutter, and be sure to use solid guides as it may be harder to get a straight cut without them.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 5, 2015)

1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
5. dibbles - I'm in!
6. coffeetime- needs an assistant to get this in. Should I hold this addition for a nice ransom?
7. Mrs Spaceship - Yay, I get to break in my new tall & skinny mold!
8. newbie- oh crud. Drop swirls are not so easy for me.
9. BlackDog - because I'm not through punishing myself with swirls just yet!
10. Commoncenz - because despite my name, when it comes to these challenges, I'm clearly lacking common sense
11. MissChief - because I just don't have enough soap yet 
12. DeeAnna. Ulp! I just got back from 3 days of scuba diving in Florida, and I think oxygen narcosis affecting my brain.
13. Dharlee - is this right? lol
14. Saponista- avoided the number 13 so surely spectacular soap is forthcoming
15. Judiraz- I'm w/ newbie, drop swirls are not my best.
16. PenelopeJane - my first try in a comp and doing a drop swirl.
17. Afbrat - that last challenge was fun!
18. Deedles - Another diver who can't blame this on Nitrogen. Gotta jump in the deep end at some point!
19. gigisiguenza - even though the soap gremlins have taken up residence  in my soap closet and are wreaking havoc on my soaps lately
20. mymy - normally my mate is doing all of the swirls! Now I want to try it myself.
21. CaraBou - Another diver down, to the deep, envisioning Haida bubblenet swirls around salmon, sea lions and humpback whales 
22. Cactuslily - She's all in! Ante up! 
23. AMD - because NaNoWriMo isn't enough of a challenge this month
24. Sonya-m - hopefully I will have unpacked my soap supplies in time!!
25. Songwind - Sounds like fun!
26. Soapswirl - swirl challenge? Of course I'm in 
27. jules92207 - I can definitely swear so I'm half way there
28. lenarenee- happy that this does not require paper cup pours, but suffering from dishpan hands.
29. Krystalbee - Yay I can finally participate! Love to swirl.
30. KristaY - I can't come up with anything fun to say because I'm ROTFL at all the dropping and swearing!
31.  SunWolf - Love drop swirling!  
32. TeresaT - Because sucking at the previous two challenges just wasn't enough! :wink:


----------



## Misschief (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to withdraw from this month's challenge. Everything is up in the air right now. At some point in the next week or so, I'll be traveling out of town for my grandson's memorial service and I'm not sure when that will be. 

I'll try the technique when life has settled down a little. I am looking forward to seeing what you all come up with, though.


----------



## Deedles (Nov 7, 2015)

My first try at this challenge should be called Pudding Slopping! The 2.5lb recipe I used is my regular GM posted below. The FO used...10g Oatmeal Milk & Honey, 5g Honey Almond. 

I knew I needed a thin batter so I let the oils and lye cool to around 85º which is much cooler than I've ever done before. Once emulsion was reached, I used the SB just a few pulses to make sure it was all mixed and I separated it into 3rds. I had premixed my colors with SAO. I used TD, CC Cobalt Blue Ultramarine and CC Teal Green. After my first try at color where I got the navy blue soap and bubbles, I was a little gun shy with the amount of color powder to use as both the blue and green were alot lighter than planned. I'm thinking I need a quick tutorial in color mixing...how much colorant in how much oil and how much is needed per recipe.

So....shortly after I whisked the color into the batter in each pitcher it was the consistency of pudding, not the thin flowing stream LP had in her video. I've read that TD will accelerate trace so I added it last. It was just a bit thinner than the other two when I poured it. All I managed to do was layer some strips of color and stir it with a chop stick! 

I'm thinking the fast trace is a combination of FO's and colorants. 

Recipe....
OO   27.00%        
PO   30.00%        
CO   30.00%        
SAO   8.00%        
SB       5.00%        

Lye        120g                 Milk to Lye Ratio:    2.5
Goats Milk    300g   Milk % of Oils    38%


----------



## amd (Nov 7, 2015)

Well I couldn't figure out how to attach pic to a private message so here's attempt #1. It doesn't feel right though and soap is terrible... I want to nominate it for pen holder status lol. Someone please let me know if this resembles a drop and swear. (The thread title changed but it is still stuck in my head...)


----------



## newbie (Nov 7, 2015)

My first two stink. Too swirled. Makes me swear a lot.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 7, 2015)

Haven't done my soaps yet, but I'm fixin' to get them done tomorrow. I am going to split my usual 1500 g batch into three batch-lets, and I plan to make each with a different color scheme. That will hopefully give me 3 chances to get something that looks nice. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## mymy (Nov 8, 2015)

How to submit results?


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 8, 2015)

*Killing two soaps with one challenge*

As I lamented in a post, I need to make a dozen lemon verbena soaps for someone for January. 

I want to combine the challenge and the sale.  My base would be natural with calendula petals (pour 2 inches).  The drop swirl would be a combo of bright but undecided *contrasting* colors (poured about 3/4 inch or so).  The skewer would be to a depth of 1 inch.  For the challenge, can the base color be skewered in with the swirl?

Thanks!!


----------



## afbrat (Nov 8, 2015)

mymy said:


> How to submit results?




They will start a thread for submissions. The date should be in the original post with the rules. I think it's the 16th


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 8, 2015)

amd, I like the soaps.  What FO did you use?  They're not pen-holder worthy IMO.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 8, 2015)

Deedles said:


> My first try at this challenge should be called Pudding Slopping! The 2.5lb recipe I used is my regular GM posted below. The FO used...10g Oatmeal Milk & Honey, 5g Honey Almond.
> 
> I knew I needed a thin batter so I let the oils and lye cool to around 85º which is much cooler than I've ever done before. Once emulsion was reached, I used the SB just a few pulses to make sure it was all mixed and I separated it into 3rds. I had premixed my colors with SAO. I used TD, CC Cobalt Blue Ultramarine and CC Teal Green. After my first try at color where I got the navy blue soap and bubbles, I was a little gun shy with the amount of color powder to use as both the blue and green were alot lighter than planned. I'm thinking I need a quick tutorial in color mixing...how much colorant in how much oil and how much is needed per recipe.
> 
> ...



I've had milks cause batter to accelerate quicker than water fwiw. Td will thicken with a water discount, but I haven't used full water in a long time so maybe it doesn't so much with full water. Hope it turns out well for you!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 8, 2015)

amd said:


> Well I couldn't figure out how to attach pic to a private message so here's attempt #1. It doesn't feel right though and soap is terrible... I want to nominate it for pen holder status lol. Someone please let me know if this resembles a drop and swear. (The thread title changed but it is still stuck in my head...)



It reminds me of flames on a fire pile. Cool effect! Not a drop and swear in my book.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 8, 2015)

mymy said:


> How to submit results?



Final results will be in a new thread on the designated day. Please all refrain from posting your final soaps here and wait til the new thread (shouldve mentioned this in my starter thread, will go check and edit if I forgot). Thx


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 8, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> As I lamented in a post, I need to make a dozen lemon verbena soaps for someone for January.
> 
> I want to combine the challenge and the sale.  My base would be natural with calendula petals (pour 2 inches).  The drop swirl would be a combo of bright but undecided *contrasting* colors (poured about 3/4 inch or so).  The skewer would be to a depth of 1 inch.  For the challenge, can the base color be skewered in with the swirl?
> 
> Thanks!!



Yes good luck!


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome news, thanks.  This attempt, no matter how bad has to be better than my first one.  I hope I don't run out of FO.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 8, 2015)

Eeee! Just cut my first challenge attempt and I could not be more thrilled with results. It's my first time using this technique and it was much less stressful than the feather swirl, lol!  

I had a ton of fun doing it and already have a second batch planned using a different scent/color combo for next weekend. Yay soaping!


----------



## newbie (Nov 8, 2015)

Is it possible to get worse at drop swirling every time you do it? Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm with you on that one newbie.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 8, 2015)

I think this new 1lb mold is making me reckless because it doesn't feel like such a loss of materials.  So I'm about to take the plunge and make my first attempt at the drop/swear/skewer swirl.  Crazy me also decided it would be cool to try piping on top along with some M&P gumballs.  Chances are good this will be a spectacular fail and you guys will be seeing a 'Nailed It (NOT)' kinda pic sometime tomorrow!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 8, 2015)

newbie said:


> Is it possible to get worse at drop swirling every time you do it? Yes, yes it is.




Seeing you experience people having trouble is reassuring. I have 2 batches - on with too little swirling and one with too much base colour so the swirls are a no show.


----------



## newbie (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm ready to throttle LionPrincess, in the nicest kind of way. 16 bars of crap in, I'm almost ready to throw in the towel. Drop swirls seem deceptively simple but they are not at all. I cannot get the look I want although, maybe I do with the drops but then I end up swirling them into oblivion.


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm the newest member of the "drop & swear" club. For some arcane reason I started thinking about DOS. I've only had 1 bar out of one of my first batches that ever had anything that remotely looked like DOS, but I started thinking about it SO I decided to use the rosemary oleoresin extract that I bought a long while ago and never used. I got the decimal point wrong (duh) and my pale green base was a nice shade of baby poo brown. I went ahead and finished so I could practice the swirl. I'll see what that looks like tomorrow. On to Batch #2...


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 8, 2015)

Once I get my errands done and clean my apartment, I'll be giving this a try later today. Im running low on supplies and won't be able to get more til next week, so I sure hope the first attempt is something decent, because I'm only willing to offer up on more attempt at it. I'm crossing my fingers and toes it's not a Drop Swear session LOL


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 8, 2015)

newbie said:


> I'm ready to throttle LionPrincess, in the nicest kind of way. 16 bars of crap in, I'm almost ready to throw in the towel. Drop swirls seem deceptively simple but they are not at all. I cannot get the look I want although, maybe I do with the drops but then I end up swirling them into oblivion.



Literally lol'd!


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 8, 2015)

newbie said:


> I'm ready to throttle LionPrincess, in the nicest kind of way. 16 bars of crap in, I'm almost ready to throw in the towel. Drop swirls seem deceptively simple but they are not at all. I cannot get the look I want although, maybe I do with the drops but then I end up swirling them into oblivion.



You can't just rant about 16 crap bars and not post pics, we need entertainment!  Just so you know I'm not feeling too optimistic when the swirl-queen herself is ready to call it quits . . . I'm also afraid I skewered mine to death.  Batter got thick faster than I expected so don't think I got much drop action in the swirl either.  On the plus side, the piped top and gumballs look cute :neutral:


----------



## newbie (Nov 8, 2015)

Obliterated ****e. Overswirled ****e. Didn't even get soap to drop through ****e. Ultrasound ****e. Last attempt for now is under blankets. You WILL hear me scream, no matter where you are, if I cut and find.....more ****e.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 8, 2015)

I like those.  The last one looks a pink frog that's given up hope. Poor froggie, it's going to be okay. 

Argh - why do the soap gremlins always come out for challenges. Last month I had acceleration... this month, my FO refused to thicken up although I SBed it like crazy. Eventually, I had to just go for it with too thin batter (needed my kitchen back). I bet it looks like an ITP when I cut it tomorrow.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh man now I'm worried (bites nails nervously) . . . I really like your "crap" attempt #3!


----------



## newbie (Nov 8, 2015)

I mean, they are not hideous. They are just dreadful drop and skewers. I saw little frog as well. He's stuck in the ether, it looks like.

2 of the bars from #3 actually have a face in them, which is fun. They just aren't supposed to be there like that.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah, I do like your crap newbie. Guess I'm doomed. 

I was suppose to go out of town today but my recovery from surgery has been slower than I had hoped so it looks like I will now have time to make some crap myself this week. Hopefully my crap comes even an iota close to newbies crap. I'd be pretty happy about that.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 8, 2015)

I like them Newbie. I haven't had a chance to have even one try at this (hopefully tomorrow). If those were mine, I probably would have thought I nailed it.


----------



## afbrat (Nov 8, 2015)

I have to agree with dibbles, newbie. I like those a lot!  I would be thrilled if I got something that looked like that!  I'm hoping to try tomorrow


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 8, 2015)

My three batch-lets are done and saponifying happily as I write. Three color schemes, three fragrances (one EO blend, two FOs). My recipe behaved beautifully -- I'm very pleased with the time it gave me to get the colors made up and get the soap poured and swirled. It even tamed down the rose FO that wants to accelerate. 

I have no idea if the swirls turned out decent or not. Newbie talks about "overswirling" and I'm chuckling in amusement -- I'm just tickled I got them swirled at all! It will be hard to wait until tomorrow afternoon for the unveiling!


----------



## newbie (Nov 8, 2015)

I just don't think they look like drops and skewers. You can hardly tell there was any dropping going on. My last attempt came out usable, thank the gods. Went with a completely different color scheme which perhaps broke my luck. Looks way different from my others. Watch, I will think it's a good one and other people will be like, "Meh." 

Three at once, DeeAnna!!! When you take on a challenge, you take on challenge!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 8, 2015)

I wanted to clean up only once! But, man, I'm tired! Not complaining ... just pooped. This swirl stuff is hard work.


----------



## Deedles (Nov 9, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I've had milks cause batter to accelerate quicker than water fwiw. Td will thicken with a water discount, but I haven't used full water in a long time so maybe it doesn't so much with full water. Hope it turns out well for you!



I've never made anything but GM soap but I'm just starting to try to do something with colors. I'll trust your experience! I think maybe it's time to branch out and try a non-milk recipe!

I was going to unmold and cut it today but it's still too soft...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## amd (Nov 9, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> amd, I like the soaps.  What FO did you use?  They're not pen-holder worthy IMO.



Thanks T. I used BB ancient sedona. It was a sample... I didn't like it out of bottle and not liking it in soap. Hoping it will calm down in the next few weeks... But the soap may get rebatched. Its gooey. On to the next attempt!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 9, 2015)

Judiraz said:


> I'm the newest member of the "drop & swear" club. For some arcane reason I started thinking about DOS. I've only had 1 bar out of one of my first batches that ever had anything that remotely looked like DOS, but I started thinking about it SO I decided to use the rosemary oleoresin extract that I bought a long while ago and never used. I got the decimal point wrong (duh) and my pale green base was a nice shade of baby poo brown. I went ahead and finished so I could practice the swirl. I'll see what that looks like tomorrow. On to Batch #2...



I used ROE in a base and it accelerated (not because of the ROE) and I didn't mix the ROE in properly so I have little brown dots through the soap.  Yet another non-gift-able soap.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm working on attempt #2 right now . . . think newbie jinxed me with the over-skewering comment last night!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2015)

newbie said:


> Obliterated ****e. Overswirled ****e. Didn't even get soap to drop through ****e. Ultrasound ****e. Last attempt for now is under blankets. You WILL hear me scream, no matter where you are, if I cut and find.....more ****e.



This made me laugh so much, my husband looked at me as if I had lost my senses!!  Newbie, if I could do crap like you, I would be ecstatic (double entendre not intentional!). They are absolutely gorgeous. I love the colour combinations, and your black looks so intense, the colours just explode out!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> 1. Kchaystack - I need a new idea for a video...
> 2. doriettefarm - I'm in, ordered a 1lb loaf mold and it arrives tomorrow!
> 3. Traderbren- I'm always in for a reason to make soap.
> 4. Snappyllama - Delicate and Wispy ?!?! I'm more of a plop-and-hope-for-the-best swirler... this is going to be a challenge.
> ...


----------



## traderbren (Nov 9, 2015)

I was all set to soap this week, and then I went and adopted a dog. He's stuck to my side like glue, so until I can get him crate trained, soaping is out. My cat and kids and husband leave me alone, but this dog won't let me leave his sight. :/ I hope to drop and swear before the deadline!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 9, 2015)

traderbren said:


> I was all set to soap this week, and then I went and adopted a dog. He's stuck to my side like glue, so until I can get him crate trained, soaping is out. My cat and kids and husband leave me alone, but this dog won't let me leave his sight. :/ I hope to drop and swear before the deadline!



Congratulations on your new little buddy!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, I haven't yet cut the soap, and I'm already thinkin' about swearin'. Not there yet, but close. 

My soaps almost always gel, but my little batchlets were too small to gel on their own. They're staying unusually soft and a wee bit zappy. I KNOW it's only been 24 hours since I made them, but my usual soaps are normally hard enough to be unmolded and cut by now. And I so want to see the swirls! NOOOOWWW!

(Yeah, I know I'm whining.)


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 9, 2015)

traderbren said:


> I was all set to soap this week, and then I went and adopted a dog. He's stuck to my side like glue, so until I can get him crate trained, soaping is out. My cat and kids and husband leave me alone, but this dog won't let me leave his sight. :/ I hope to drop and swear before the deadline!



If you can't soap you should be posting pics of the new klingon dog


----------



## traderbren (Nov 9, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> If you can't soap you should be posting pics of the new klingon dog




Oh. Right. Sorry! This was this morning when I decided he needs to be a running companion, so he started his own "couch to 5K" program. Notice his excitement.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 9, 2015)

Lol - he looks thrilled!


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 9, 2015)

Awww, he looks totally stoked about the couch to 5K thing and his eyes are melting me!  I've got a klingon dog too but luckily he either hides on my bed or in the closet when I'm soaping . . . it's like he knows mom might blow up the kitchen.  

Speaking of that, my 2nd attempt is looking a bit radioactive at the moment.  I was going for bright & sunny and boy did I ever get it.  And no I didn't use any neon colorants just a teensy bit too much mica but it's all good . . . my kitchen smells like margaritas now!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 9, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Well, I haven't yet cut the soap, and I'm already thinkin' about swearin'. Not there yet, but close.
> 
> My soaps almost always gel, but my little batchlets were too small to gel on their own. They're staying unusually soft and a wee bit zappy. I KNOW it's only been 24 hours since I made them, but my usual soaps are normally hard enough to be unmolded and cut by now. And I so want to see the swirls! NOOOOWWW!
> 
> (Yeah, I know I'm whining.)



Oh my gosh Deanna you are cracking me up!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 9, 2015)

Welp. I'll post my batch #2, which I'm very happy with the swirls on. I'm not thrilled about the color - it was meant to be inspired by my alma mater - University of Northern Iowa. Colors are black, purple and gold. Which is what I had when I poured - see wet soap pic for evidence!

Unfortunately the ****ing thing didn't gel, which I don't understand - if I want to gel, normally I just CPOP it   for about 30 mins and then wrap in a blankie for a few hours. Well I added sugar to this batch, so I dropped the CPOP time to 15 minutes so it wouldn't overheat, blankie wrapped, no dice. I've got to get this gelling thing figured out. Anyway, my black turned to more of a charcoal color due to no gel. Still pretty  I guess but not what I had in mind. 

Apologies for the poor lighting. Apparently now it just stays dark for 22 hours per day.


----------



## newbie (Nov 9, 2015)

Freezer time for your soaplets, DeeAnna! Don't let a little softness stop you. It never stops me and surely you have never seen all the dings and thumb marks in any of MY soaps. Patience was never a virtue of mine.

I'm glad you were amused, Rowan. I wouldn't mind the soaps so much if they were just swirls (well, I would a little on some of them) but the drop  part seems to be completely lacking. I can't believe most of those would be reasonable options. Trust me, someone is going to knock this one out of the park. 

Sorry I jinxed you, Doriette!

Cute pup, Ben. One of mine follows me around everywhere and stares at me all the time. All the time. It makes me crazy.

SEE!!! now Blackdog's is more like it. Mine are crap in comparison. Told you so.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 9, 2015)

newbie, no!!  I'm kind of in love with your ultrasound soap.  At least your blacks turned out!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 9, 2015)

Traderben, he's adorable.

Blackdog, I think those came out really nicely!

My own first attempt is so unlike me. It looks like a pink nightmare.  I must have been sniffing Barbie dreamhouse fumes or something.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 9, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> My own first attempt is so unlike me. It looks like a pink nightmare.  I must have been sniffing Barbie dreamhouse fumes or something.



First of all, ten internet points for the Christmas Story quote.  I totes lol'ed.

Second, the 6 year old girl in me is IN LOVE with that soap.  
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 9, 2015)

Dang snappy, you nailed the Barbie colors for sure! Did you cut it already? I'm kinda dying to see what's under the covers. 

I can relate to what newbie is saying about not enough drop action. Here's my attempt #1 that is lacking because it didn't stay fluid enough to sink into the base color plus I also got a little chopstick happy.

ETA:  Actually I think the over-skewing saved this batch because otherwise the color would just sit on top looking all blobby!


----------



## afbrat (Nov 9, 2015)

Mmmmm. That looks like a yummy hot fudge sunday!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 9, 2015)

Just cut... the pink nightmare continues inside where my lack of restraint with the colors is echoed in the pour and skewering.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, that pink is intense!  What did you use for the hot pink shade?  I actually like the dark purplish and lighter pink colors together.  And you got way more drop action and movement in yours than I did.  Dare I ask what FO you used?


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 9, 2015)

Snappy, my 6 year old would be all over that soap!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 9, 2015)

The light pink is BB Electric Bubblegum with a little TD. The darker pink and purple are both Nurture Cosmetic Neon colors. All of their neons practically glow. That's ungelled soap - I cannot imagine how crazy bright they would be if I gelled. LOL.

The FO is NG Hippy Christmas. It reversed trace and refused to thicken. The scent is patch + peppermint so the colors really don't go with it. I have no idea what I was thinking other than I had just made the last of my soaps to get ready for Christmas presents... 5 batches is a lot for me. LOL.


----------



## newbie (Nov 10, 2015)

Blackdog, you can always put your soap back in the mold and heat it in the oven. If you used full water (which I had to say to make DeeAnna crazy), it should gel even if it was made yesterday. Or do you have a heat gun? You have to be careful not to hold it too close or little bits of the soap will start to froth, but if you wave it over the soap for a while, the surface of it will gel and your colors will come out. You have to be careful though. I've overdone it and gotten the entire bar to gel and no, it doesn't hold its shape very well sitting on the counter in full gel. 

I will say that inside my head, I shouted, "Holy balls!" when I saw the pink soap. That is violently pink, which I kind of like. Pinky lather? YOu can't tell me there aren't some girls out there who wouldn't go wild over that. 

I like your soap Doriette but I'm glad to hear someone say they get what I mean about having enough drop action going on. You got more than I did! It's much more difficult to get what I wanted than I thought. My last soap is passable but it's not what I envisioned being able to do at all. I have to try again after taking a break and doing some other things, or I'll cry. So pathetic.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 10, 2015)

newbie said:


> Blackdog, you can always put your soap back in the mold and heat it in the oven. If you used full water (which I had to say to make DeeAnna crazy), it should gel even if it was made yesterday. Or do you have a heat gun? You have to be careful not to hold it too close or little bits of the soap will start to froth, but if you wave it over the soap for a while, the surface of it will gel and your colors will come out. You have to be careful though. I've overdone it and gotten the entire bar to gel and no, it doesn't hold its shape very well sitting on the counter in full gel.



I have never heard that! Do you think it would mess with the swirls to be gelled and then re-cut?


----------



## mymy (Nov 10, 2015)

Gosh, I lose hope when I see all of your drop swirl soaps. They are beyond my imagination. I feel I should soaphang me self in an empty room.  :'(


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 10, 2015)

"...If you used full water (which I had to say to make DeeAnna crazy)..."

<...snicker!...> 

"...Do you think it would mess with the swirls to be gelled and then re-cut?..."

I'd put it back together in the mold and try it. Living just 1 1/2 hours north of Cedar Falls, I can appreciate why an avid UNI alum would want the colors to pop. The worst that can happen is that you might have to do a little creative cutting.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 10, 2015)

Don't worry mymy, my drop swirls always look deeply uninspiring.


----------



## newbie (Nov 10, 2015)

It won't affect your swirls at all. Just pack your soap back in in the same order and it should fit snugly. Pop it in the oven at 190 and watch it. It should gel or at least heat to relative translucency and softness and once it's all soft, you can take it out. Let it cool and recut. Should look exactly the same, swirl-wise but your colors should be better.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 10, 2015)

newbie said:


> Trust me, someone is going to knock this one out of the park.



Clearly not me. Attempt #1.


----------



## Cactuslily (Nov 10, 2015)

Well Newbie, after finally mustering up the nerve to enter a challenge, I see what you considered a failed attempt. They are beautiful. I love drop swirls but haven't done one with a skewer. First attempt still awaiting cut (too soft still for some reason ), but I poured too thin I'm sure. So, I will probably be posting a pic of what is I'm sure to be truly hideous soap, swirled into oblivion, creating a solid color that is most likely not found on the color wheel .


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 10, 2015)

newbie said:


> It won't affect your swirls at all. Just pack your soap back in in the same order and it should fit snugly. Pop it in the oven at 190 and watch it. It should gel or at least heat to relative translucency and softness and once it's all soft, you can take it out. Let it cool and recut. Should look exactly the same, swirl-wise but your colors should be better.



Thanks for the advice!  She's in the oven now; fingers crossed!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 10, 2015)

I took Newbie's advice for my little loaves that were staying way too soft. I packed them back into their molds and put them into the oven at 180 F (80 C). I initially thought I'd leave the soap in the oven for an hour, but after that hour the soap didn't look any much different than when I put it into the oven. So I left it in a second hour, turned the oven off, and left the soap in the warm oven to cool slowly. 

The soap never had an obvious soft and vaseline-y look. Now that I've looked closer at the cooled soap, it is considerably harder and slightly translucent. I'd say the results looks like the soap gelled, but I'm scratching my head about how it go there. Yet another soapy conundrum to think about! (I've been looking for a reason to use that $5 word!)


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 10, 2015)

DeeAnna - You are such a rebel!  I started reading and thought you were about to say you popped them in the freezer but nooo you had to go the opposite direction.

BlackDog - I love the movement in your soap and truly hope forced gel will turn the charcoal color into the black you meant it to be.

snappy - Electric Bubblegum is the perfect description for that pink . . . I think my retinas might bleed if you had gelled it!  Your FO sounds interesting, I'm a patch freak but never thought about blending it with mint.

newbie - Glad you liked my attempt #1.  It wasn't awful but I'm partial to anything brown or earthy colored.  We're definitely on the same wavelength about the drop action . . . attempt #2 looks promising if I can keep my hands off of it a little longer.  I did unmold this morning but had some stickage in the corners.  I couldn't resist slicing off one end but I'm afraid of mauling the rest by cutting too soon.

dibbles - I'm so bummed for you!  The top pic is awesome, great swirlage and color scheme.  Maybe 2nd attempt will be keepers for both of us, fingers crossed.


----------



## newbie (Nov 10, 2015)

I wonder if it has to do with the water content. I haven't tried it with soap made with a low water amount so have not tested the theory. I've made low water soaps that have gelled except for the corners but the gel state is not very squishy, like higher water content soap is, but I haven't tried the delayed oven heating. The nice thing is that if you get a partial gel, you can pack your bars back in the mold and heat it and the soap will be far more, if not entirely, uniform.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 10, 2015)

Doriettefarm - I think patch and mint are in the same family, so I guess it kinda makes sense or is that scents?  Haha


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 10, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Doriettefarm - I think patch and mint are in the same family, so I guess it kinda makes sense or is that scents?  Haha



Who wouldda thunk it?  Certainly not me!  I've tried patch with almost everything else under the sun . . . lavender, cedarwood, sandalwood, orange, palmarosa.  I would also never think to pair mint with a really sweet floral.  But I recently tried a sample of BB's Winter Gardenia (from the ALS Swap) in some lotion and really liked it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 10, 2015)

I used a 32% lye concentration for my challenge soaps, so you might have a point, Newbie. 

I got the bars cut, planed, and beveled tonight -- the soap now looks and feels more like the soap I usually make. Dense, waxy, firm, slightly translucent. Before the heating, the soap was soft and had a slight powdery look to it. Quite a change. I'd say the colors are popping a bit more than before, but not as much as the colors in soaps that I know have gone fully into that soft, translucent vaseline gel state.

I remember Auntie Clara talking about the soap she's made lately to look at the effects of varying water amounts. She theorized the low water soaps may go into and out of gel very quickly, if they gel at all, compared to the high water soaps that stay in gel for awhile. 

Regardless of the theories, I won't be shy about doing this reheat thing in the future -- it's a neat trick to know!

Doriette -- My DH would agree with you that I'm a contrarian!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry to be late to the game! I was working on something soapy that ultimately failed, but I've been checking the thread several times a day. Love the attempts so far! Beautiful soaps and colors everyone! adorable pooch as well


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's my mistake swirl. I'm so bummed about the base color because I really like the swirl. Since I overdid the ROE by like 10X I don't even know if the soap is usable. I need to research safe usage rates for that.


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh this does look like a fun if not infuriating challenge. I really hope I get chance to have a go - moving house on Friday so hopefully all goes well!!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 12, 2015)

I love that judiraz it's beautiful! Such a shame!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2015)

The gremlins had a field day with me when I made this soap (it was probably fatigue gremlins, but I won't admit that out loud!).  I mixed my lye and oils (with FO incorporated), reached for the stick blender and then it hit me, I'd forgotten it. How the hell do you forget a stick blender!!   I raced around to get it out of the cupboard and it was gone! In my panic it took ages for me to see it sitting next to the sink. I was also trying out a new Fo.  I stick blended very briefly and realised the batter was thickening up really quickly.  Panic not entirely over, I dumped the batter into the mica/oils rather than in my jugs, so the colour is a bit intense!  i was just able to pour the coloured batter from a great height into the mould. It was so thick at the end it just sat on top and then used a thick chopstick to swirl.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2015)

Judiraz, I love the colours. Fingers crossed with the ROE. 

Sonya - good luck with your move. Don't forget soapy boxes go on the van last and come off first!!!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 12, 2015)

It's still really pretty though Rowan. I haven't managed to do mine yet, I've been run off my feet, I have so much to do but I still plan to get one in before the deadline!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 12, 2015)

Judiraz & Rowan, those are both really pretty!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Saponista and Snappyllama. Can't wait to give it another go. Hopefully at the weekend.


----------



## amd (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh, man, Rowan, that was about the same color scheme I attempted for try #2! If mine looks that good cut, I'll be happy.


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 12, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Judiraz, I love the colours. Fingers crossed with the ROE.
> 
> Sonya - good luck with your move. Don't forget soapy boxes go on the van last and come off first!!!




Too right!!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 12, 2015)

I now understand what Newbie means about not getting enough "drop" in the colors. From what y'all are talking about here and from looking at my soaps, it's pretty obvious I'm not pouring high enough above the mold to get the colors deeper. Even my most fluid batch didn't have enough drop. Does anyone put their mold on the floor, stand on a chair, and pour their colors from that height? :Kitten Love: I'm beginning to think that's what I'm going to have to do!

Three batchlets down, and I am thinking about making yet more soap for this challenge. I'm gonna figure this out, dagnabbit!  A huge thanks to all of you for sharing your critiques of your soaps -- I'm learning a lot.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2015)

amd said:


> Oh, man, Rowan, that was about the same color scheme I attempted for try #2! If mine looks that good cut, I'll be happy.



Thanks so much AMD.  If it helps, I'll probably change the colour combination next time because I have some new mica's to play with and I can't resist trying them out!

I really look forward to seeing your soap too.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I now understand what Newbie means about not getting enough "drop" in the colors. Even my most fluid batch didn't have enough drop. Does anyone put their mold on the floor, stand on a chair, and pour their colors from that height? :Kitten Love: I'm beginning to think that's what I'm going to have to do!
> 
> I was so tempted to stand on a chair!!  I poured mine about 3/4 of a metre above my mould, but only because it was quite thick when I poured. It was a tall and skinny mould and was just over half full of white batter when I started pouring. I miscalculated though and had too much white batter left over to go on top!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey, Rowan -- that gives me some perspective! I'm definitely going to have to do something to get the mold a bit lower so I can do this better. Or <...scratching chin...> maybe get my little stepstool out and stand on that. Hmmm.....


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 12, 2015)

Actually what I do if I want color deep into the bar is to stop pouring my base when the mold is about 1/3 full, then do a couple of passes with my drop colors. I then follow it up with the rest of the base and finish off my drop  colors.

I am not sure that will be the way to do this challenge.  I will be doing a few tries this weekend.

Here is a pic of a soap using that technique.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 12, 2015)

Kchaystack, Oooo... pretty!


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 12, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Actually what I do if I want color deep into the bar is to stop pouring my base when the mold is about 1/3 full, then do a couple of passes with my drop colors. I then follow it up with the rest of the base and finish off my drop  colors.
> 
> I am not sure that will be the way to do this challenge.  I will be doing a few tries this weekend.
> 
> Here is a pic of a soap using that technique.



High-five, that's a gorgeous drop swirl for sure!  I would also second your advice about not pouring too much base color before 'dropping'.  You really shouldn't have to drop from an extreme height unless your base is too thick (either poured too deep or too thick in texture).  

Also wanted you to know I'm inspired to do an attempt #3 for the challenge after watching your video of the black & white tiger stripe soap.  I would like to riff off the b&w for my ITP swirl base and use 2 eye-popping accent colors for the drop.  Stay tuned folks, it could be a spectacular fail because I'm likely to use an untested FO and hope for the best!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 13, 2015)

I think the layered drop swirl is really pretty. I have gotten the strong impression, however, that the challenge soap is supposed to be a drop pour into the entire amount of base, not layers of base-color-base-etc. At least that's what LionPrincess did in her demo video, and that's how the rules read to me:

...
You must pour a solid single colored base...
You must then use a drop swirl, with a minimum of two colors, dropped into the mold
...

I'm not the boss of the challenge, however, so don't take this as any kind of final word on the matter. Just how I've understood things to be. Perhaps LP can clarify?


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 13, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I think the layered drop swirl is really pretty. I have gotten the strong impression, however, that the challenge soap is supposed to be a drop pour into the entire amount of base, not layers of base-color-base-etc. At least that's what LionPrincess did in her demo video, and that's how the rules read to me:
> 
> ...
> You must pour a solid single colored base...
> ...



Right, my take away from the instructions was that the drop portion was not supposed to go really deep into the bar, which is why how I do drop swirls might not work for this challenge.  I was just was letting people know how I get drop swirls to go all the way thru a bar.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 13, 2015)

And they're lovely, KC! I'm filing that away for future batches. You do nice work.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 13, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> And they're lovely, KC! I'm filing that away for future batches. You do nice work.



You and doriettefarm are making me blush!  LOL


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 13, 2015)

I think we're allowed to have two added colors in the base. I did an itp swirl base with two drop swirl colors.....all shades of pink with white contrast for a floral fo. I love how it turned out, but it's probably  too subtle for the expectations of the challenge.

Btw, a high lard soap is the perfect recipe for this challenge!!  Back when I used palm and oo, swirls were unpredictable. Lard (especially at emulsion) gives you time to sit and twiddle your thumbs, make coffee and eat breakfast before swirling!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 13, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I think the layered drop swirl is really pretty. I have gotten the strong impression, however, that the challenge soap is supposed to be a drop pour into the entire amount of base, not layers of base-color-base-etc. At least that's what LionPrincess did in her demo video, and that's how the rules read to me:
> 
> ...
> You must pour a solid single colored base...
> ...



Sorry, I'm here!! My original intent was precisely what you stated Deeanna, however, another participant asked exactly what is in question. If they could pour 1/3 their base, drop swirl, the remaining base, drops swirl then skewer. Unsure I consulted the other contest mods and the decision was reached that, for the sake of creativity in this challenge, it would be allowed (and since it technically isn't stated not to in the rules). I hope this clears it up, and if anyone has any questions feel free to ask!

Edit: so for the itp option 
Itp pour, drop swirl, itp pour, drop swirl, skewer will be accepted
Or 
Solid base, drop swirl, solid base, drop swirl, skewer will be accepted


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 13, 2015)

I have not been able to soap for about two weeks and it's ticking me off. I ordered Shea Butter from an Etsy Supplier before the beginning of this month. Sixteen days ago to be exact. They generated a shipping label with tracking number and then just went on vacation without actually shipping the order. It just arrived today.

Now I'm behind on my X-mas gift soaps and I'm not sure that I will be able to participate in this month's challenge as I absolutely have to get these done.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 13, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Sorry, I'm here!! My original intent was precisely what you stated Deeanna, however, another participant asked exactly what is in question. If they could pour 1/3 their base, drop swirl, the remaining base, drops swirl then skewer. Unsure I consulted the other contest mods and the decision was reached that, for the sake of creativity in this challenge, it would be allowed (and since it technically isn't stated not to in the rules). I hope this clears it up, and if anyone has any questions feel free to ask!



Oh good because that's how I did it! Lol I misunderstood the original post and just assumed I could until I read the later posts in this thread and was like "Oh no!" Buy glad to know I'm still in the rules.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 13, 2015)

Whew!  I'm relieved to see lp's clarification because if pouring the entire base color all at once was a requirement my attempt #2 would be disqualified.  I poured about 2/3 of the base color then dropped/skewered and poured the remaining base over the top so I could do some surface swirls with my leftover drop colors.  I'm still likely to try a 3rd time just to see how the ITP base turns out.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 13, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Now I'm behind on my X-mas gift soaps and I'm not sure that I will be able to participate in this month's challenge as I absolutely have to get these done.



Why not try the challenge and then gift the soap? Two birds, one soap!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok so I'm going to try this tonight, but after the last few teeth gnashing batches, I'm looking for some feedback on the recipe first. I am low on supplies and don't want to waste them on another batch that goes mega hard and crumbly, or too thick too fast, etc.

This looks to me like it will stay fluid for a bit, but please let me know if you see any issues.
TIA 

Pics below


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 14, 2015)

I didn't hear back fast enough so I went for it LOL.

 And I'm officially in LOVE with the heat transfer method! I was so worried that the lye solution would start trying to saponify the hard oils while they were melting, but nope, not a single problem. As soon as the hard oils were dissolved, I added the liquid oils and it brought the whole thing down to a perfect temp that felt warm to the touch, but not too warm. 

And, I purposely used a 33% solution rather than full water, hoping it would slow it some more, and sure enough it did! I only SB to emulsion to separated out my portions. Never had to SB again because by the time I added colorants and stirred them in,they were at a perfect low/med trace. It was the perfect consistency so I got my colors poured beautifully, did my drop swirls exactly as I wanted, and was able to do the skewer swirl without a hitch.

Ah it felt so good to have a nice soaping session without problems or gremlins LOL

Now the hardest part - waiting to cut!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 14, 2015)

Gigi, I'm so glad it worked out so well for you.  The colours look amazing. Can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 14, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Gigi, I'm so glad it worked out so well for you.  The colours look amazing. Can't wait to see it cut!



Thanks! It's the first time I've used micas (I only have two colors I got for couple bucks lol) and figured might as well try them out. I can't wait to cut and see what's inside!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 14, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Thanks! It's the first time I've used micas (I only have two colors I got for couple bucks lol) and figured might as well try them out. I can't wait to cut and see what's inside!



I've been SBing to just past emulsion/very very light trace and it works much better for me as well.  I have a deep mixing jug and I think previously I was SBing the base and not the top. 

So much better now.  

Glad you got a mix made for the challenge.  Mine is a disaster - not enough swirl.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 14, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> I've been SBing to just past emulsion/very very light trace and it works much better for me as well.  I have a deep mixing jug and I think previously I was SBing the base and not the top.
> 
> So much better now.
> 
> Glad you got a mix made for the challenge.  Mine is a disaster - not enough swirl.



We will see if there's enough swirl in mine when I cut it later tonight after work. If not, it will attempt number two happening LOL


----------



## amd (Nov 14, 2015)

Attempts #2 & 3 were a bust. I'm just gonna sit back and watch the successes when they post. It was fun to try so not all was lost!


----------



## Cactuslily (Nov 14, 2015)

I'd love to see others attempts. I've done lots of drop swirls, but never drop/skewer. My first attempt was disastrous. My second attempt better, but I"m not sure what exactly I'm supposed to be looking for. The few "failed" attempts that have been posted sure look awesome to me.


----------



## newbie (Nov 14, 2015)

I thought about using these but I finally just made a batch that I am totally happy with. That feels amazing to me because I have such a hard time with drop swirls. Honest to pete, why do the photos post sideways from my phone every time?


----------



## songwind (Nov 14, 2015)

Made my first attempt tonight. Guess we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 14, 2015)

Newbie those look great! The two different shades of green give it a lot of dimension.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 14, 2015)

newbie, those are lovely!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 14, 2015)

Very pretty Newbie. Can't wait to see your entry. 

I made another attempt tonight. Might have been a little heavy handed with the mica. Hoping for a good surprise when I cut it.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 15, 2015)

Today was my first day soaping since surgery and I was seriously behind on Christmas soaps so I made two batches I dropped swirled then hit them with the skewer. We shall see in the next couple days of I had any success. I'm a little worried my trace was to thin so I tried to keep the swirling to a minimum but was sure to hit each soap section. Fingers crossed!


----------



## newbie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you for the compliments. I thought I would try dropping multiple thin strips. It wasn't quite what I envisioned but good enough for Christmas soaps! I hope more people post their non-entry soaps; they are fun to see.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 15, 2015)

newbie said:


> Thank you for the compliments. I thought I would try dropping multiple thin strips. It wasn't quite what I envisioned but good enough for Christmas soaps! I hope more people post their non-entry soaps; they are fun to see.




I love seeing the soap people make. Depressing but great to see! [emoji41]


----------



## Rowan (Nov 15, 2015)

Newbie, great colours on your soap. I love the fact you managed to get gold in your drop swirls. Beautiful red too!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 15, 2015)

I agree with newbie! If anyone is willing, please post some of your "didn't make the cut" soaps. We love looking at soap here


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 15, 2015)

Made two more attempts yesterday. I did things a little differently by mixing the entire amount of soap batter for both batchlets and then splitting the batter into the portions needed to color the two different loaves. I soaped a little hotter than before, not intentionally, but that may have been a good thing because that put my first batchlet at medium trace when I poured. I thought about our earlier discussions and remembered to pour from as high up as I could manage. Second batchlet was heading toward heavy trace by the time I got to it, so I thought at the time I was not going to get as much swirly-ness nor get the colors as deep into the batter as the first.

Cut the loaves today. Second batch -- yep, the pattern was not as successful throughout the loaf as I wanted, but it turned out decent. Certainly nothing to apologize for, along with the bars from my earlier tries. But the first batch from yesterday ... yeah! ... nailed it! Whoooeeeee!!!! 

Showed DH the bars from the first batch and he oohed and ahhed appropriately. I laughed and said I was happy with it, but this was only one success out of five tries! He made me feel better by reminding me of the quote: "The master has failed more times than the beginner has even tried." (by Stephen McCranie) 

I don't feel like a master at all, but it's so gratifying to have met this goal.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm so pleased for you DeeAnna. Now I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 15, 2015)

so my first try is under its covers.  Was far busier this weekend than I thought.  Might have to try again tomorrow after work.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 15, 2015)

Second try now finished.  I used EO's this time, so the batter didn't accelerate. I didn't even stick blend too much, which is a rarity for me!  The batter was poured at light trace and it stayed that way which is really bizarre.  It's so strange, I have no idea what to expect when it's cut as my batter usually thickens up on me!! As we say in good old Blighty (UK), 'fingers crossed'.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Nov 15, 2015)

Made my first attempt, I think it may be more of a "dribble, plop, chop-swirl".  I could have sworn that I had skewers, but when I went to grab one (once I'd mixed everything of course) nary a one was to be found.  So... will a thin chopstick count??


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 15, 2015)

Here is a picture of my first three batchlets from a week ago -- these are my "good try, but not good enough" soaps.

Left is an ITP swirl with a pale ultramarine blue. One drop swirl color is a deeper ultramarine blue and the yellow is from a bit of annatto infused oil. I like how the ITP swirl helps to bring the drop swirl pattern into the lower part of the bar. The FO I used (Bamboo and White Grapefruit from Natures Garden) smells nice in the soap, but it caused some of the bars to develop a rind of pale pink. Not sure why that happened, but, hey, whatever.

Middle is plain batter with a drop swirl of Hershey's special dark cocoa for one color and pink clay for the second. As you can see on the front bar, the swirl didn't go deep enough because I didn't pour from enough height. I think this one would be prettier if I had used a little less cocoa, a little more pink clay, and got the pattern a little deeper into the middle of the bar. I like how the generous amount of plain soap on the bottom sets off the deep colors of the swirl. The scent is Fresh Cut Roses by NG. This FO accelerates a bit, but doesn't discolor. 

Right is plain batter with a drop swirl of ultramarine blue, ultramarine green, and gold mica. The mica turned an interesting coral-gold color -- maybe a little overkill on the amount of mica. I wanted the blue and green to remain light and "minty" colored. The swirl pattern is more wispy than the other two. I like that and I like how the base of the plain soap sets off the colors. I wanted the swirl to go deeper, however. The scent is an EO blend of lavender, rosemary, and Japanese mint.

If anyone has any critiques or tips to offer, I would be grateful for the help!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 15, 2015)

I finally cut my first attempt and holy Molly I think I love this technique! I like the look and the way the colors are thick enough to create nice thick  swirls just from the drop pour, and the skewer adds these lovely delicately thin swirls. I definitely should have mixed the kaolin white clay with some water first because it didn't fully disperse in the batter, creating little tiny white spots here and there, but otherwise the colors came out good. 

Love this technique  pics to follow of course LOL


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 15, 2015)

Ok the deadline for submissions is tomorrow right? Can it be before end of day? I've had a crazy week and a big show today, so I haven't made mine yet. But if I make it first thing, I should be able to cut it tonight (CPOP). 

I thought about trying some micas I was given at the soap conference. Do micas quicken trace? Should I mix them straight into the batter or pre-mix them with something? I've never used micas before, help! I might be able to search for the answers after I get my LO into bed. Bedtime!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 15, 2015)

coffeetime said:


> Ok the deadline for submissions is tomorrow right? Can it be before end of day? I've had a crazy week and a big show today, so I haven't made mine yet. But if I make it first thing, I should be able to cut it tonight (CPOP).
> 
> I thought about trying some micas I was given at the soap conference. Do micas quicken trace? Should I mix them straight into the batter or pre-mix them with something? I've never used micas before, help! I might be able to search for the answers after I get my LO into bed. Bedtime!



I didn't see an official entry thread, so I don't think the deadline is close yet


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 15, 2015)

The rules (Post 1) say:

-Opening thread for your entry 11/16/15
-Close date 11/23/15

So you have till the 23rd to get your entry posted for the challenge.


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh thanks DeeAnna, I forgot that was there.


----------



## newbie (Nov 16, 2015)

Coffee, you can premix micas in a bit of oil, a bit of glycerin, or some will mix into a bit of water. It's is easier to get them blended into the batter if they are pre-mixed in something. There are some that seem to hasten trace- ones with brown oxide or chromium green oxide in them tend to thicken. TD also tends to thicken batter. IT also depends on how much you use. If you can list what you have, people might be able to tell you which ones they've had any troubles with.

Gigi, I like how you got the effect of a half white, half black bar. It's really cool! DeeAnna, could you post a pic of your interior bars? The end bars don't have the same amount of drop as the middle ones. I really like the colors in your cocoa and rose clay ones but I can only see bits of the tops. I am unable to offer any tips as I struggle with this myself, but I do love to look at people's soaps.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 16, 2015)

newbie said:


> Gigi, I like how you got the effect of a half white, half black bar. It's really cool!



Newbie TY. I really like it too, and it was easy to make. You just pour your black and white on opposite sides of the log mold at the same time, in the same direction, at the same place. You'll get a fairly even split of black and white without having to use a divider.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 16, 2015)

Okay you guys, you asked. Flop drop and swear numbers 1 and 2; the first with an eye/EO dropper, the second with a standard skewer.  I clutch my third in desperate secrecy for now, uncertain I'm brave enough for a fourth!

Oh, P.S.  The blue-gray and black (2nd soap) was my Haida attempt. I knew I couldn't pull it off but it was something to try for


----------



## newbie (Nov 16, 2015)

What the heck happened in number 1? It's kind of angular; I can't quite figure out how you did it! It looks a little like a bird, kind of. Now I have to go look up Haida because I don't know what that is, that you were trying for.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 16, 2015)

newbie said:


> What the heck happened in number 1? It's kind of angular; I can't quite figure out how you did it! It looks a little like a bird, kind of. Now I have to go look up Haida because I don't know what that is, that you were trying for.



I'm curious too. I know Haida is a style of tribal art, but ive never heard it in relation to soap, and I'm curious what the original inspiration art was


----------



## Deedles (Nov 16, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> The rules (Post 1) say:
> 
> -Opening thread for your entry 11/16/15
> -Close date 11/23/15
> ...



Whew....scared me there! I just got my aloe juice today so plan another try on Tuesday.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 16, 2015)

I did the most AMAZING drop swirl.  I'll never do another one so awesome.  I used the infused OO colorants from my experiment.  The turmeric made a beautiful vibrant orange.  The alkanet root made a rich purple and the annato made an eggplant-ish color.  (Might gave those two backward, though.)  I also used plain batter as part of my pattern.  Alas, I ended up with a muddy brown mess when I did the skewer swirl. I swirled too much and everything blended into a mass of coffee colored lemon verbena.  I'll unmold tonight or tomorrow and cut a few days later.  I'm going to try one more time using micas instead of natural colorants. However, I think I'm going to do a mulberry batch with the ankanet (or annato, whichever it is).

ETA:  I just cut it and it looks much better than I thought it would.  I'm not sure if I can get a good photo of it since I only have my phone and not a real camera.  I'm excited, though; if I had used micas or oxides, it would look fantastic.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 16, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> Made my first attempt, I think it may be more of a "dribble, plop, chop-swirl".  I could have sworn that I had skewers, but when I went to grab one (once I'd mixed everything of course) nary a one was to be found.  So... will a thin chopstick count??



Yes


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 16, 2015)

The official thread for entries had opened and will close midnight CST the 23rd.


----------



## newbie (Nov 16, 2015)

Love your tops, cenz, and the pink and black combo is very pretty.

Songwind, you got such cool definition in the wispy parts of the swirls! Almost looks a bit like the high/low water outlining you get with different water content.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 16, 2015)

Here is my attempt that didn't work. 

To me it screams lack of confidence because I didn't put enough swirly colour in and a don't like the distinct line on the top.


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 16, 2015)

newbie said:


> Love your tops, sens, and the pink and black combo is very pretty.
> 
> Songwind, you got such cool definition in the wispy parts of the swirls! Almost looks a bit like the high/low water outlining you get with different water content.



Took the opportunity to try out the "lace technique" using a fondant lace mat ... a modification of a technique that I saw in one of Auntie Clara's blog posts. 

Man, if Songwind's and your entries are indicative of the quality of swirls we'll see this month, it should be a great challenge. I love the black/gray on a red/umber background of your soaps. 

And if Songwind's greenish (Teal) color was an accident, it was a happy one ... it makes the yellow and white "Pop".

Great entries you guys!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh, Songwind!  That color combo is to die for!  I would never have known it wasn't exactly what you were going for!  Love the thin wispies too - really goes to show that sometimes less is more.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 16, 2015)

I cut try 1.  I am very happy with it, but want to try one more time.  Lol


----------



## songwind (Nov 17, 2015)

newbie said:


> Songwind, you got such cool definition in the wispy parts of the swirls! Almost looks a bit like the high/low water outlining you get with different water content.



Thanks. I got a bit too impatient and soaped a little too warm, so it was thickening up on my as I poured it. 



BlackDog said:


> Oh, Songwind!  That color combo is to die for!  I would never have known it wasn't exactly what you were going for!  Love the thin wispies too - really goes to show that sometimes less is more.



Thanks! I'm really satisfied with it for a first try. Next time I try I'll try to keep things more liquid so I can get the colors more interpenetrated.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm going to have another try, and wasn't going to peak at the entries until I get it done, but I couldn't stand it - I had to look. Wow!

Newbie, your soaps are just gorgeous. Really, really pretty - your tenacity paid off!

Cenz, I love the tops on your soaps. Great execution on that lace technique. And the soaps are lovely as well. Some lucky people will be very happy with their gift. Glad you gave the challenge a try.

Songwind, your swirls are so pretty, and I love the way the colors turned out. 

Great job guys. If these first three entries are any indication, we are in for some visual treats this month!


----------



## Deedles (Nov 17, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> The official thread for entries had opened and will close midnight CST the 23rd.



OK...call me stupid but where do I find the thread for entries?


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 17, 2015)

Deedles said:


> OK...call me stupid but where do I find the thread for entries?



http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57332


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 17, 2015)

newbie said:


> What the heck happened in number 1? It's kind of angular; I can't quite figure out how you did it! It looks a little like a bird, kind of. Now I have to go look up Haida because I don't know what that is, that you were trying for.





gigisiguenza said:


> I'm curious too. I know Haida is a style of tribal art, but ive never heard it in relation to soap, and I'm curious what the original inspiration art was[/QUOTE
> 
> Haida are a native peoples along the northwest coastline of British Columbia / southeastern Alaska.  You'll recognize their art, traditionally manifested in totems.  There were/are other tribes too that use the same style (for example Tlingit of SE AK), and I accidentally spoke more narrowly than I should have.  But as Gigi said, there's a style there; one I adore.  I do believe there's a way to soap it, and a swirling skewer would help, but I did not devote sufficient time to find it.  Shame on me; it deserves a soapy medium.
> 
> The pics below are two very functional pieces of Haida/Tlingik art that I possess.  The salmon is a dish towel, and the multi-creature collage is the hand bag I take to work every day with my lunch, homework, etc.  If you look closely you will see life everywhere in the tote -- which is part of why I am inspired by this particular form of art.  Soap swirls are  probably too random to do this justice, but I do believe with thought, trial, and a lot of of luck, I could honor it in some recognizable way. Challenge or not, I'll keep trying over the years and post when I am close enough to show respect.  Maybe when I'm old and gray!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 17, 2015)

songwind said:


> Thanks! I'm really satisfied with it for a first try. Next time I try I'll try to keep things more liquid so I can get the colors more interpenetrated.



So you should be it is fantastic.  When the challenge is closed can you please post how you achieved that?  I just can't even get a swirl let alone a delicate one like that.  

Very nice.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 17, 2015)

I didn't realize when I responded that the entry thread was posted.  i MUST say - it's off to a great start!  So inspiring right from the bat. Thanks guys, and good luck to all.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 17, 2015)

Deedles said:


> OK...call me stupid but where do I find the thread for entries?



Lye based forumhttp://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57332


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 17, 2015)

CaraBou said:


> gigisiguenza said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious too. I know Haida is a style of tribal art, but ive never heard it in relation to soap, and I'm curious what the original inspiration art was[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 17, 2015)

So I tried a second attempt, using naturals this time. I dunno if it went as well as the first attempt, but I've got my fingers crossed. I will say I'm.sick of powdered colorants being obstinate and not mixing well. I really need to get a badger. If I had a significant other I'd put it on the xmas list for sure LOL


----------



## songwind (Nov 17, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> So you should be it is fantastic.  When the challenge is closed can you please post how you achieved that?  I just can't even get a swirl let alone a delicate one like that.
> 
> Very nice.



No need to wait, though I'm not sure I can be of much help.

I basically did the same thing that is in the example video. I poured 2/3 of the mold with the base color, then dropped my other colors. I did one high drop (alternating colors for each side) and a lower drop, to try to get the colors to "stack" a little. Then I filled the rest of the way with my base.

Swirled with a bamboo skewer, about 1/8"/3mm wide. I mixed it up a bit, sometimes clockwise, sometimes counter-clockwise.

The base was getting pretty thick, probably medium trace. That's the only way I deviated from the instruction video. Maybe that's why the swirl pattern is that wispy?


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Nov 17, 2015)

Songwind, those colors are out of the park gorgeous!  *drool*

Sometimes I wish that we could turn this into a soap swap as well so I could get firsthand smells and feels.  
I need to prettyfy my soap and take photos, I've just been getting home after dark as of late which isn't conducive to good photos...actually having me take them isn't conducive to good photos either.  Maybe I'll get my hubby to do it for me.   
Who knows, maybe I'll get one more try in before calling it good.


----------



## Cactuslily (Nov 17, 2015)

I should stop looking...THe more I look, the more intimidated I become. Newbie, would you be willing to share what you use to get your red? Everyones pics are so lovely. I know there isn't a "prize" for first place, but be warned, if there was a booby prize for last place, I'd smoke you all! Back to the drawing board...


----------



## newbie (Nov 17, 2015)

I used paprika-infused olive oil, paprika itself, a little bit of red brick oxide and my FO is Vanilla Rosewood, which discolors but has not completed its discoloration yet. It looked about the color of tomato soap made with milk while in batter form, partly because of the FO. I was pretty worried when I poured it because it looked not at all like I thought it should, very opaque, but it turned out nicely.

Nice drop action there, DeeAnna! Once I got it, it was unmistakable and so different from my first 4 dang tries.


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 17, 2015)

Loving the entries so far!! 

I NEED to get my soap on!! It feels like a very long time since I made soap. Hopefully this weekend, though it will be a one attempt challenge for me this month.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 17, 2015)

CactusLily -- My entry was try #4 out of 5 tries. If I could say I nailed this swirl 5 times out of 5, then I'd feel like I could brag about my skills, but I know I'm definitely not there! I have to say that there's nothing like practice to get better, however, so give it a try. I'm glad I entered the challenge -- I think am starting to get a tiny sense of what it takes to do this kind of thing. I'll confess when I submitted my entry, my pulse spiked pretty high -- that was a high anxiety moment for me. :sick:

Newbie -- Thanks for the encouragement! I took better pics of my other tries -- will get them posted in this thread for feedback.


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 17, 2015)

Newbie, how much does the Vanilla Rosewood discolor, and can you hide it. I have three sample sizes from BB that I've been wanting to try but I haven't worked with discoloring FOs (I skipped that challenge). I LOVE the scent, tho, and want to give it a go.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2015)

It's hard to gauge since I colored it but people say everything from light brown to dark brown. I didn't go a full 6% so I may get a lighter-to-medium brown. SO far the bars still look red. They are getting darker red but I can still discern the color and the paprika. I gelled so I thought I'd get the darker color but it may just go medium. Sorry I can't be more help. It has a 5% vanilla content so I doubt you will be able to completely hide it. If you did 50% of that and found a non-DC'ing FO for the other 50% in a blend you like, you would probably get a light brown/medium tan.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 18, 2015)

I just peeked at the entries and now I don't wanna submit mine LOL. You guys blow my mind with how pretty your soaps come out. I love the colors and the variety! I'm waiting for attempt number two to set up so I can decide which to submit. I really like my first attempt but, based on everyone else's, I'm not sure it hits the mark. I'm off to cut these new ones and see what is inside this loaf


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 18, 2015)

Gigi, don't worry about it; mine has been uploaded.    (Too bad this isn't the ugliest soap challenge; then you could not bother with your entry.  I'd have all the votes! )


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 18, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Gigi, don't worry about it; mine has been uploaded.    (Too bad this isn't the ugliest soap challenge; then you could not bother with your entry.  I'd have all the votes! )



Hahahahaha I feel like that about many of my soaps. I don't think I've seen yours yet, but I'm sure it's not ugly


----------



## Saponista (Nov 18, 2015)

I just had an epic fail. There wasn't any dropping as my soap seized in seconds. I stupidly decided to use a fragrance I hadn't tested. There sure was a lot of swearing. A ton of mica everywhere that it shouldnt be. Now I have to try again without my squeeze bottles as they are filled with seized soap. There go all my plans out of the window. Aaarrggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 18, 2015)

It' s interesting that what seems to be a simple challenge can be so .....challenging! I think that's what keeps this craft so interesting. I can plan and have a pretty good idea what my finished soap will look like, but I'm always a bit surprised with a color that morphed or an interesting curlyque I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 18, 2015)

First attempt, really sad as it was for myself. I used some lovely oils that I have had been saving just for me, rosehip, sweet almond, Shea and tallow facial bar which was scented with a mixture of spikenard fragrance oil and lavender eo. It smells divine but looks horrific. Maybe I will still be able to use it.......

I did manage to do a drop skewer attempt afterwards though. I only did a small amount of skewering. I am always afraid of overdoing it but think I might not have swirled enough. I hate these challenges where you can't see what you're doing until it's too late!!!


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm hoping you get one of those soaps that looks like it will be a bust but when you cut it, there is actually something tolerable or even good inside. You just never know. Even if it's ugly, it will be kind to your face!

Now i have to go look up spikenard.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 18, 2015)

It's a bummer to hear the fragrance seized on you, Saponista. I've had that happen too, and it's sooooo frustrating to deal with. I'm with Newbie on this one, however -- wait until you cut before you decide whether the soap is a bust or not.

Newbie asked for better pics of my trial soaps. Here they are -- 

First pic is of the soap that I drop swirled when the batter was at a mashed potatoes stage. The base is an ITP swirl that was poured at light trace. The three colors in the drop swirl are ultramarine blue, ultramarine green, and pink clay. I really despaired about this one when I got the drop swirls dropped (no, that would be plopped!!!) into the mold and swirled. But the result is fine. Not stellar, but okay.

Second pic is the first attempt at the ultramarine blue and annatto yellow drop swirl with a blue ITP swirl added. The drop swirl didn't go deep enough, but I liked the color combo. And I liked how the ITP swirl added those wisps of color to the lower half of the soap.

Third pic is the one with three colors -- gold mica and the two ultramarines. It's wispy, and I like that, but I wanted the wispy-ness to cover more of the soap.

Fourth pic is a two-color combo that I want to try again -- Hershey's special dark cocoa and again the pink clay. (I don't have a lot of colors in my soaping palette!) Again, the drop swirl didn't go deep enough. The pink part blended in with the brown part too much, so it looks like there's a lot less rosy color than there really is. If anything, it needs to be the other way around -- more rose and less brown. But the combo is interesting to me.

As always, critiques, suggestions, and advice are welcome!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 18, 2015)

I love all of them for different reasons deeanna. The one with the pale blue and white on the bottom and the green on top is really lovely and and really original too. My favourite has to be the dark brown one though.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2015)

DeeAnna, i think you have a secret swirl Diva inside you! I love the colours and wispiness of your swirls. I was also really interested to see the effect of the blue ITP swirl. It's really beautiful!


----------



## Deedles (Nov 18, 2015)

My second attempt is a bust as far as the challenge goes. It was another plop and swear batch! The base was poured at thin trace but when I added the colors to the other two 1/3 cups it got so thick so quick all I could do is plop the 2 colors on top of each other and stir it around. I don't think batter thin enough to swirl will ever be in my house! 

I'm loving all the entries so far!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 18, 2015)

It really, really has helped me to do this challenge. I think part of my problem up till now is I have done this decorative stuff so seldom, I haven't ever gotten comfortable with it. I don't normally make 5 batches in such a short time - especially swirled soaps! As I've worked on the challenge, I've had to persevere to reach my goal, regardless of how frustrated I felt at the moment. I've learned that if things go awry, I can still get a decent result. I feel a little like a kid who's taken her first ride on a bicycle without training wheels.


----------



## traderbren (Nov 18, 2015)

I just poured my one and only attempt for this challenge. My batter behaved, I didn't SB too far, the only thing I'm not sure of is if I poured enough base before my colors. I think my first color pour might have hit bottom.

My new pooch has pretty serious separation anxiety. I had to gate him in the other room and listen to him whine and cry.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm so happy you decided to participate deeanna, and I'm so glad you enjoyed the process. Let's hope other soapers on the forum decide to do the same thing and join in too! It's so much more fun tackling a technique as a group than facing it alone!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow, I've just looked at the official entry thread and the soaps are beautiful. I'm seriously in awe!!

My second attempt doesn't look great as I over swirled  I'm hoping I get time to try again before the deadline. I love the colour and scent though, so all is not lost!!


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a question about the rules.  If I manage to make a second batch before the deadline, and I like it better than the one I've posted, can I change my entry?  From what I'm reading in the various comments, it doesn't seem to be an option, but I want to get an official ruling.  Thanks!


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2015)

I think this came up in a different challenge and someone asked the exact same question.  As long as your soap is made and submitted by deadline, you can change your entry. That's my take on it anyhow. We'll see what LP has to say since it's her challenge


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 18, 2015)

Well I'm not sure I like my second attempt. It smells absolutely divine - CC Lemongrass Mint - but I'm not sure about the colors and can't decide between the first attempt pic 1) and the second (pic 2). And to top it off , the FO in the first attempt discolored (pic 3). Ugh!. And I'm torn between when it was still white, right after cutting, and the discolored, a few days after cut. Oh the decisions!  I would make a third attempt but I'm not sure I have enough lye left, have to weigh it, or that I should waste the resources at this point.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 18, 2015)

I love looking at your photos! I'm excited that next month I will have the required time and posts to participate!


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 18, 2015)

They are both amazing!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 18, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> I have a question about the rules.  If I manage to make a second batch before the deadline, and I like it better than the one I've posted, can I change my entry?  From what I'm reading in the various comments, it doesn't seem to be an option, but I want to get an official ruling.  Thanks!



Not ignoring you I'm consulting the challenge admins and will report back as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 18, 2015)

To all that hhave submitted, I love your soaps everyone! Absolutely beautiful guys! Thanks for sharing everyone else as well on this thread. Everyone is so talented!! 
Gigi I don't see a problem with you submitting the soap before discoloration as that issue was never addressed. They're all beautiful, so submit whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 18, 2015)

TY 

 I'm often fascinated by the difference in people's perspective on what they think is pretty - for example, I rarely have a soap come out the way I intended, and don't usually think mine are pretty. Yet I'm so impressed by everyone else's and think they're beautiful! We truly are our own worst critic.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 18, 2015)

LionPrincess:  no worries!  I wasn't expecting an answer immediately, anyhow.  Thanks for the update, though!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 18, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> To all that hhave submitted, I love your soaps everyone! Absolutely beautiful guys! Thanks for sharing everyone else as well on this thread. Everyone is so talented!!
> Gigi I don't see a problem with you submitting the soap before discoloration as that issue was never addressed. They're all beautiful, so submit whatever you feel comfortable with.



Oh good, TY LP, I wasn't sure which qualified. TY


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 18, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> LionPrincess:  no worries!  I wasn't expecting an answer immediately, anyhow.  Thanks for the update, though!



Time is of the essence with regards to a challenge, so I wanted you to know I have that sense of urgency as I totally understand trying to beat a soap challenge deadline lol! I just noticed newbies response lol. Skimmed too fast...emailed them, but after newbies response I'll totally agree. The submission is open and you're free to change til the deadline. It's an open submission anyway, so I can't see how it's fair to say no in this case.


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 18, 2015)

Doriette Farms: love your colors. I need to get some of that apple green, I'm out. Your entry looks so happy.  Nice color combo.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Judiraz!  I was kinda trying to match my scent with my color combo.  I'm actually kinda bummed about how the color intensity faded.  I even tried newbie's trick and ran some really hot water over the bars hoping to make the colors pop.  My photo skills aren't the best so I may see if I can get better pics during daylight hours.  

I love the colors you used for your entry!  My attempt #3 was going to use amaranth pink but was stressing about it because I thought someone posted it stopped their spin-swirl in it's tracks.  Did you notice it thickening up quicker than your other colors?


----------



## dibbles (Nov 19, 2015)

Third and final attempt at this is in the mold. Hopefully I'll be able to cut tomorrow and see what is hiding in there. It has to be better than my first two tries. I can do a drop swirl, really I can...I can swear too!

The entries are really beautiful. I have a feeling that it's going to be another really tough decision when it comes time to vote.


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 19, 2015)

As long as I soap < 100 and stopped SB after emulsion I didn't have any problem with the amaranth pink. I think it is interesting that the desert sunset morphs to a pink shade as well.  I was trying for a orangy shade since my FO was Apple Mango Tango. I was trying to bring the mango color in as well, but the pink shade was OK.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 19, 2015)

I wish I had entered this challenge. We're still in a state of flux here, not knowing when we'll have to leave for the funeral so I don't even dare try at this point. Everyone's soaps are so amazing! Those who have entered in the challenge thread and those who have posted here, I salute you. I love seeing all the attempts and the entries.


----------



## Dharlee (Nov 19, 2015)

commoncenz, what did you do to the top of your beautiful soap? It is SO pretty!!!

BTW I don't know if I will make the challenge or not. This is my busy time with my jewelry store.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 19, 2015)

So I'm thinking my next DIY cardboard box project will be to build myself a light box for taking pictures. I've been meaning to for a while but haven't gotten around to it. After looking at my very crappy pictures, I think it's time LOL.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 19, 2015)

My facial soap is really fugly, but I am really chuffed with my challenge entry. I'm not very good with colours but I think I got it just right, even if I do say so myself. I made another challenge attempt today, but I am going to enter my first one.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 19, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Time is of the essence with regards to a challenge, so I wanted you to know I have that sense of urgency as I totally understand trying to beat a soap challenge deadline lol! I just noticed newbies response lol. Skimmed too fast...emailed them, but after newbies response I'll totally agree. The submission is open and you're free to change til the deadline. It's an open submission anyway, so I can't see how it's fair to say no in this case.



Thanks!  I appreciate your help.


----------



## traderbren (Nov 19, 2015)

Unmolded and cut my one and only attempt. I didn't drop and swear, but I sure did cut and swear. My batter was definitely too fluid, and my base layer wasn't deep enough.


----------



## songwind (Nov 19, 2015)

Dibbles, that entry of yours is great!


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 19, 2015)

Dharlee said:


> commoncenz, what did you do to the top of your beautiful soap? It is SO pretty!!!
> 
> BTW I don't know if I will make the challenge or not. This is my busy time with my jewelry store.



I used a fondant lace embossing mat on the bottom of my mold to create a lace "top". I got the idea from a post on Auntie Clara's blog. I actually just posted pics of my second attempt using this technique (with a link to Auntie Clara's blog discussing how she made her own embossing mat). I really like this technique. It adds a little something that was missing to the soap. 

http://auntieclaras.com/2014/09/mexican-lace-and-how-i-made-a-silicone-texture-mat/

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=560889#post560889


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 19, 2015)

All the entries are so pretty! I'm so impressed with how deceptively difficult this technique is and how well everyone did with it


----------



## Saponista (Nov 19, 2015)

All the entries are really beautiful. It's amazing how one technique can produce so many completely different designs. I'm so glad you chose this lionprincess as I have avoided it before due to the unpredictability of the result. I'm such a control freak that I find challenges like this really hard as you can't tell what you are going to get!


----------



## Dharlee (Nov 19, 2015)

Amazing!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 19, 2015)

songwind said:


> Dibbles, that entry of yours is great!


 
Ditto!  The colors are so peaceful and tranquil . . . the polar opposite of my entry.  songwind, I'm also really digging your color combo.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 19, 2015)

Alright try 2 is under wraps.  We will see how it cuts tomorrow.


----------



## Deedles (Nov 20, 2015)

This is try #2. I didn't have time for all the requirements to qualify for the challenge but I'm pleased with the results. I used Dream FO from The Sage and it smells amazing!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 20, 2015)

I love the grey background of yours cactuslily! It really makes the blue and white stand out. Lovely tops too.


----------



## Cactuslily (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Saponista! Finally got the courage to show what I made! Everyone's soaps are so lovely! Like you, I'm a bit of a control freak, but soaping has actually forced me to let go a bit  
I wasn't entirely sure what this challenge was supposed to look like, but I knew my first attempt wasn't it. Poured way too thin. Got tired and rushed it, when I should've had more patience...another lesson to be sure!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 20, 2015)

Everyone's entries (other than my pink nightmare) look  awesome.

I am in love with the top on Dibbles entry. Those colors look perfect together and so much restraint was shown on her swirling. Just lovely.


----------



## amd (Nov 20, 2015)

Snappy I love your pink bar! I would love to have one for my diva


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 20, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Everyone's entries (other than my pink nightmare) look  awesome.
> 
> I am in love with the top on Dibbles entry. Those colors look perfect together and so much restraint was shown on her swirling. Just lovely.



Snappy I know 3 people right off the top of my head that would go gaga for your neon pink bars because they adore neon pink.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 20, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Everyone's entries (other than my pink nightmare) look  awesome.
> 
> I am in love with the top on Dibbles entry. Those colors look perfect together and so much restraint was shown on her swirling. Just lovely.



Thank you Snappy. It's hard to stop swirling for sure, but I've learned the hard way to try to keep it under control. And I don't think your soap is a nightmare at all! Bright, to be sure, but sometimes that's fun and the swirls you did are very nice.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 20, 2015)

songwind said:


> Dibbles, that entry of yours is great!



Thank you so much.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 20, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> Ditto!  The colors are so peaceful and tranquil . . . the polar opposite of my entry.  songwind, I'm also really digging your color combo.



Thank you. I think we are our own worst critics, as I like your color choices too!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 20, 2015)

I just have to say that there is something I really like about every single entry. I don't know how I'll ever choose. What a great challenge this has been - so many successful results, and all are so different and so lovely. Wow!


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Nov 21, 2015)

My one and only entry didn't turn out as expected but I think they're growing on me.  I just have to get some good stills taken and I'll be ready to post.  
I wish I had managed the time to make another attempt, but things are really gearing up at work, and I was told that our Thanksgiving was being moved to tomorrow (eeek!) since that's the only time everyone can get together.  So I've been making cranberry & pear chutney and rum cake tonight.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 21, 2015)

Here is my other attempt. I think it highlights my inability to get colours right. There were supposed to be two contrasting shades of purple but they clash horribly and for some reason he grey came out all mottled. Kind of disappointed with them as the design would have been lovely if I could have got the colouring right. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 21, 2015)

The swirl is fantastic! The third set looks like a hawk coming in to grab some prey.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 21, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> It really, really has helped me to do this challenge. I think part of my problem up till now is I have done this decorative stuff so seldom, I haven't ever gotten comfortable with it. I don't normally make 5 batches in such a short time - especially swirled soaps! As I've worked on the challenge, I've had to persevere to reach my goal, regardless of how frustrated I felt at the moment. I've learned that if things go awry, I can still get a decent result. I feel a little like a kid who's taken her first ride on a bicycle without training wheels.




I really love the brown one. I like it because it is so delicate. It looks clean and fresh with the white base and the brown is a great contrast - not harsh and not wish you washy. The very top is nice too as it totally blends with the swirls.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 21, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Here is my other attempt. I think it highlights my inability to get colours right. There were supposed to be two contrasting shades of purple but they clash horribly and for some reason he grey came out all mottled. Kind of disappointed with them as the design would have been lovely if I could have got the colouring right. Back to the drawing board!




Ooops so when someone asks how you got the gorgeous mottled grey you'll have to say it's a trade secret. [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Saponista said:


> View attachment 17785
> View attachment 17786
> View attachment 17787
> View attachment 17788
> ...



You know it's the weirdest thing. The last couple months I have had that mottling issue. Thought it was pko flakes, then maybe me leaving the film in the lye water (ash development from 40% lye), not gelling, gelling, sodium citrate...all of which never gave me an issue before. I still have it hit or miss eliminating all the supposed issues. Weirdest thing, and I noticed it on yours only because I've been battling it lately. It looks awesome on yours, though! Wish my mottles looked half as nice!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 21, 2015)

I thought it might be the sodium citrate. I usually dissolve it in a pan of boiling water until it has all disappeared, but this time I just dumped it into the hot lye water and I'm not sure if it all completely dissolved. I also masterbatched my oils and it is quite cold in my workshop at the moment so I wondered if the oils being too solid might have caused it.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 21, 2015)

Oooh did I read that right? Entries by the 23th? I definitely have a soap that qualifies for the drop and swear because I used palm and olive oil (vegan friend) for the first time in a year. Since I was doing an "icy peppermint" the color were blue and white - I had to use td.  Pour pour, mix mix, measure measure, stick blend...and that's when the swearing began. :evil:  Plop plop, scrape scrape, swear swear, give up and run a spoon handle through it. (Would that count as a skewer?)

 Darn! This is  why people use warm oils!


----------



## newbie (Nov 22, 2015)

Doesn't have to be a skewer. You can use whatever you like to swirl, except for a hanger, so  spoon counts. You would just have to make sure you took a pic of it to included it in a pic of your soaps. Sounds like you're in!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 22, 2015)

newbie said:


> Doesn't have to be a skewer. You can use whatever you like to swirl, except for a hanger, so  spoon counts. You would just have to make sure you took a pic of it to included it in a pic of your soaps. Sounds like you're in!



What she said! Spoon handle counts. It's open til midnight tomorrow.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to need the time - I'm in the "wait and swear" stage...still too soft to cut!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh my -- there are some awfully pretty soaps in the challenge. I was away for the weekend and just got caught up admiring the latest entries. Lovely!!!!

I'm looking at the different color combinations people have chosen for their soaps and I'm getting great tips for my next try with this technique. But no time to try again for the challenge, nor do I want to! I'm sticking with my entry.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 22, 2015)

I managed to pull off another batch today so now I need to wait again.  Why does it seem like I'm always doing that??:-|


----------



## JuneP (Nov 22, 2015)

It's been a difficult week - lost my husband Jim Thursday after a long, five year fight with cancer and I and the children are just drained. So I'm just resting for the first time in weeks and decided to check in on some of the threads and am so happy i did.

It lifted my spirits to see all the very beautiful soaps and color combinations our talented member have entered into this months challenge. I'm glad I'm not the one who will have to decide on a winner in this one., 

It will be a month or more till I have a kitchen and will be able to make soap again, so I'll keep reading all the threads here and enjoying all the sharing.

June


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh June ::::::::hugs:::::::: I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad he isn't in pain anymore and is at peace, but I'm so sorry for you and your family. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## traderbren (Nov 22, 2015)

June, I'm so so sorry. I've only been here a short time but I could see how much you have done for your husband. I hope you are able to find peace in this difficult time.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 22, 2015)

June, I am SO sorry for your loss. I, too, am mourning the loss of a loved one. My 18 y.o. grandson died earlier this month. Knowing how much it hurts to lose a grandchild, I can't imagine how much it hurts losing a life partner. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 22, 2015)

June, I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 22, 2015)

June, I am so very sorry for your loss. Remember to take time for, and care of, yourself. I hope you can find some peace and comfort in the love that remains in your heart.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 22, 2015)

I too am very sorry for your loss. I'll say a prayer for you and for your peace, comfort, and strength. Big hug to you.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 22, 2015)

All my best to you and yours, June.


----------



## newbie (Nov 22, 2015)

It sounds like its been a long arduous and sad time for all of you, June. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and I'm glad we and our soaps can provide a small lift for you.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Nov 23, 2015)

June, I am truly sorry for the loss of your beloved.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry June. My thoughts are with you, and I'm glad our soaps were able to lift your spirits a little.


----------



## Deedles (Nov 23, 2015)

June...I'm so sorry. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JuneP (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you all for your condolences and prayers. My daughter leaves today, so it will be just me in the house with  my furry kids, Bodhi and Bonnie. Our son will be in town with his family for the week and I'll be spending Thanksgiving with them at their ranch. 

It's a blessing that I have so much to keep me busy right now. It will take a month or so to get my kitchen back and longer to get everything organized in there and the rest of the house. And then there will be time for soaping! 

Meantime, I'll keep checking in to see what wonderful things all members are doing.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 23, 2015)

Pop in and have a chat with us if you feel like you need some company  xxx


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 23, 2015)

June I am so sorry for your loss but pleased you can find some comfort here. Be gentle with yourself. 

I lost my son last week in a tragic accident. He was 27. The funeral is tomorrow. It is so senseless. We are devastated. 

A lot of people have said a lot of lovely things. One that comforts me is: 
Remember, to live in the hearts of those who love you is not to die.

I come here to distract myself and it works, sometimes.  : )


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh June, I just read the news and my heart goes out to you. I'm glad you feel safe and comforted here to share with us. ❤


----------



## Rowan (Nov 23, 2015)

June, Mischief and PenelopeJane, my thoughts and prayers go out to you all in such difficult times. Take care of yourselves and although it can be difficult at times, let others take care of you too.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 23, 2015)

penelopejane, I'm so sorry to hear you also had a loss. 

My hugs go out to you and June.

ETA : Misschief, sorry I missed your post. My heart goes out to you.

 I hope you all find peace and comfort in the support of your families.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 23, 2015)

penolopejane I too am so sorry to hear of your loss. I am holding you, June and Misschief all in my thoughts, and wishing there was more I could do.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 23, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> I lost my son last week in a tragic accident. He was 27. The funeral is tomorrow. It is so senseless. We are devastated.



Penelope, I'm so, so sorry. It sure hurts like crazy, doesn't it? 

In the middle of our pain, we're also celebrating. My son's eldest died earlier this month; this past weekend, they celebrated the birth of a new son... the circle of life, up close and personal.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for you loss June, penelopejane and Misscheif. I havent been paying much attention to this thread because didn't sign up for this month. I'm so glad I took the time to read through these posts though.

June, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad to hear you will be able to spend thanksgiving with your son and glad to hear you are coming here to see some pretty soaps. 

penelopejane, I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a cousin about the same age (25) who died earlier this year in an accident as well (lightning). 

Misscheif, I'm not sure if I posted in your thread earlier but if not I wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss. That must be so hard for the family. 

To all, I'm sending thoughts and condolences.


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 23, 2015)

So much loss, but in the spirit of Thanksgiving I am thankful that there are so many caring and loving people on this forum. We are truly a community even tho we are all separated by many miles. I know those of you that have lost a loved one recently are feeling so much pain, but I hope you feel all this love as well.


----------



## Cactuslily (Nov 23, 2015)

June, Mischief, penelopejane, 
My thoughts and prayers go out to you all. Be gentle and take care of yourselves. May you all find comfort in lovely memories you all will carry in your hearts...


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 23, 2015)

June, Penelopejane and Mischief, I'm so sorry for the loss of your family members. You all have trying times ahead - please know that we honestly care and wish you love and comfort. And cyber hugs.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Nov 24, 2015)

I think I just made it in time!  I didn't think I'd be able to enter this month, but I finally found time to make one batch for the challenge yesterday and cut it tonight.  I'm in love with the fragrance (Manchurian Dragon from NDA) and the colours make me happy.  I'm really enjoying looking through all of the entries - so many beautiful soaps!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 24, 2015)

QueenBeeSoap said:


> I think I just made it in time! I didn't think I'd be able to enter this month, but I finally found time to make one batch for the challenge yesterday and cut it tonight. I'm in love with the fragrance (Manchurian Dragon from NDA) and the colours make me happy. I'm really enjoying looking through all of the entries - so many beautiful soaps!


 
Hooray you made it!  I love your colors!


----------



## JuneP (Nov 24, 2015)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Of course you are devastated. I'm sending you a huge hug and hope that the pain of your loss can be eased from the comfort of those who love and support you. I don't know what I would have done this past month if I had to deal with this all alone.,




penelopejane said:


> June I am so sorry for your loss but pleased you can find some comfort here. Be gentle with yourself.
> 
> 
> I lost my son last week in a tragic accident. He was 27. The funeral is tomorrow. It is so senseless. We are devastated.
> ...


----------



## JuneP (Nov 24, 2015)

Misschief said:


> June, I am SO sorry for your loss. I, too, am mourning the loss of a loved one. My 18 y.o. grandson died earlier this month. Knowing how much it hurts to lose a grandchild, I can't imagine how much it hurts losing a life partner. You are in my thoughts and prayers.



I am so sorry to hear of those loss of your grandson. I can only imagine how difficult that is for you and his parents. Sending you some loving, healing thoughts and a big, warm, hug.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 24, 2015)

So much loss. My heart goes out to all of you. Love and hugs and prayers.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 24, 2015)

So sorry for your loss , to everyone who has family in heaven this holiday season.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 24, 2015)

The challenge has ended, and the link up will be added to this thread momentarily. Thx to all of you that signed up. Good luck!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok, I just added the last pics from those that came in last night, and Rowan I managed to flip yours right side up. All voting, be sure you get a good look at everyone's because some new ones are now in. Thanks for everyone's participation!

Vote time!

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/S79GNQ8


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 24, 2015)

I posted it in view mode, so if you voted or had trouble voting, please retry now. Thank you to saponista for her tremendous help this month!:clap:


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 24, 2015)

I sincerely appreciate all your kind thoughts. After the funeral tomorrow we will have a bit of quiet time at home. 

I love your thanksgiving holiday and determined to be thankful for the time we had with our beautiful son.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm sorry to break in here, but it appears some may have erroneously voted for more than three soaps. While I consult the challenge mods, please everyone only vote for the top 3 entries. Thank you!


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 24, 2015)

Arg. I didn't get my soap made. I had a large 2-day sale this weekend and it completely consumed my time. 

Sorry to all those who have lost loved ones recently. So sad to see those posts.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 24, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I'm sorry to break in here, but it appears some may have erroneously voted for more than three soaps. While I consult the challenge mods, please everyone only vote for the top 3 entries. Thank you!




Lionprincess
I noticed that every time I touched a photo it automatically got ticked. I had to go back through a couple of times to ensure I got the right ones.

Usually it prevents you from voting for more than three as it won't let it go through.  Isn't it doing that this time?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Nov 24, 2015)

This time it seems no limit was selected.
I went in and fixed it to only let you do exactly 3, but I had to make a new survey. Those of you that have already voted will need to revote (sorry). I'm waiting to hear the a-ok back from lionprincess to post the link.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks Galaxy, that was my fault I think. I helped lionprincess to set up the survey, but failed to set the limit! Sorry everyone!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Nov 24, 2015)

It's no big deal! It's not the best website/set up. It's hard to find all the features. In the future, you can just copy one survey that already exists and youll just have to change the responses. You can rename it something different of course!

Ok, I've gotten the go ahead. This is the correct link now! Only use this link to complete the survey please! 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/FKY65DQ

If anyone needs clarification on why we had to make a new survey please let me know. This new survey will only allow 3 responses to be made. Everyone needs to revote who has already voted please. Thank you everyone for your understanding!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 24, 2015)

Went and re voted


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 24, 2015)

Here is my other attempt.  I liked both, but the other was my favorite.  This is scented with black raspberry vanilla from nurture.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 24, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Here is my other attempt. I liked both, but the other was my favorite. This is scented with black raspberry vanilla from nurture.


 
Now see, that looks like it should be called Black raspberry vanilla! (I'm envisioning warm black raspberry pie with ice cream oozing all around it!)


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you both galaxy and saponista for helping me out!!! I had such a struggle this month working off a cell. Yes, please if you voted in the first go back and revote! Good luck to all, and prayers to all struggling with tragedy right now.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 24, 2015)

I voted, but really would have liked to have had about 6 more votes to give. So many beautiful entries.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 26, 2015)

Bumping this thread -- vote for your favorites at https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/FKY65DQ


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 26, 2015)

dibbles said:


> I voted, but really would have liked to have had about 6 more votes to give. So many beautiful entries.



Me too lol


----------



## aprice522 (Nov 27, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Just cut... the pink nightmare continues inside where my lack of restraint with the colors is echoed in the pour and skewering.



Snappy, My 10 year old daughter has been watching me soap and the videos and looking through the soap results posts and LOVES your pink/purple explosion!  It is her favorite of all the drop swirls!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 27, 2015)

I haveta say the "pink nightmare" soap might not look like you wanted it to ... but it sure is eye catching and bold. I know a few girlfriends, big and little, who would like it a lot!


----------



## aprice522 (Nov 27, 2015)

I couldn't enter, but today my daughter and I were able to work on this and decided to do it.  My daughter is 10 and chose the colors and watched the videos and have scrolled through all the entries and she wanted to have me try it.

We watched the video, she kept pausing so I could do the pouring and dropping and stuff.  We are both crazy waiting for it to be cut tomorrow.  But here is our product post pour.  

My skewer was "cheater" chopsticks, cause that is the only thing I could find quickly, plus I used it to fish out the spoon my daughter dropped in the oil bucket when she was mixing the hot melted CO and Cocoa Butter into the lard....



IMG_2475 by Angie price, on Flickr


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Aprice522 and DeeAnna!  I'm sending it out to friends and family with elementary school kids. Hopefully they will like it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 28, 2015)

Angie -- curious minds want to see cut pics when you have them! Sounds like you and your daughter are a good team!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 28, 2015)

Reminder to vote if you haven't already. Anyone who signed up can vote. Hope everyone in the states had a wonderful thanksgiving!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 28, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Thanks Aprice522 and DeeAnna!  I'm sending it out to friends and family with elementary school kids. Hopefully they will like it.



They will love it - no doubt about it! And if it gives pink bubbles, all the better.


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 28, 2015)

So gutted I didn't get a chance to soap for this challenge and probably won't for Dec either (another exam is looming!!). 

I've just voted - tough decision to make though!!


----------



## aprice522 (Nov 29, 2015)

*my cut bars*

Here are the cut bars of my drop/skewer.  My daughter and I worked on the design and I think it was too fluid.  I know better for next time.

I wish I would have gelled this one because the colors are not a deep as I was hoping.

Micas were Mocha and a gold from the Nuture mystery sample pack.



IMG_2482 by Angie price, on Flickr


----------



## KristaY (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm so bummed I never had a chance to make this month's challenge soap. November has been an oddly crazy month for me. :crazy: I just looked through the entry thread and all the soaps are so beautiful! Everyone did such a fantastic job.  In the rules it says the winner will be announced today (11/30/2015) so I quickly voted. I hope I got in in time but if not, my apologies to all. Great work everyone and I'm looking forward to seeing the voting results! :clap:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 30, 2015)

KristaY said:


> I'm so bummed I never had a chance to make this month's challenge soap. November has been an oddly crazy month for me. :crazy: I just looked through the entry thread and all the soaps are so beautiful! Everyone did such a fantastic job.  In the rules it says the winner will be announced today (11/30/2015) so I quickly voted. I hope I got in in time but if not, my apologies to all. Great work everyone and I'm looking forward to seeing the voting results! :clap:



I'll give it til later today for anyone else trying to get a vote in. Sorry you didn't get to participate, but thanks for getting the votes in!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 30, 2015)

LAST CALL FOR VOTING: I will announce winners in a couple hours


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 30, 2015)

And the winners are...
1st place Songwind
2nd place Saponista
3rd place Judiraz 

Thank you all for participating this month, and congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Deedles (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations to all 3 winners! This was a really hard one to judge, I would be proud to claim any of the entries.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 30, 2015)

Wohoo - way to go guys!  Songwind, I _love_that soap!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone! i think the biggest challenge was only picking three to vote on.


----------



## songwind (Nov 30, 2015)

Holy moly! Thanks to everyone who liked and voted for my soap. I'm so thrilled!


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations everyone! Such beautiful soaps! Well done!


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks to everyone that voted and congrats to Songwind and Saponista. I definitely think these challenges are helping me spread my wings and keep from getting in a rut.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 30, 2015)

Bravo! Well done, everyone!!!!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 30, 2015)

Great job, soapers!  So many unique results from just one technique - it's truly amazing.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners, and well deserved. There were so many really beautiful soaps submitted for this challenge.


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 1, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners! Plus a big thank you for everyone who worked so hard for this challenge and made it a success- judges and entrants alike!


----------



## KristaY (Dec 1, 2015)

HUGE congrats to Songwind, Saponista & Judiraz!!!! :clap: Very well done to everyone who entered!!!!


----------



## Saponista (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone for voting for me. I'm having a tough month and this really cheered me up!  and well done songwind and judiraz, fantastic entries. I loved everyone's though, this technique produced so many different designs. Each entry is so unique. Also a huge Thank you to lionprincess for organising it, especially with all the troubles you had trying to do it from your phone.


----------



## songwind (Dec 1, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I loved everyone's though, this technique produced so many different designs.



I agree. I love the fact that this (relatively) simple technique produces such a nice range of interesting, dynamic designs.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, thank you, LionPrincess! The videos you made, all the ongoing support, and your expertise as a soaper -- I really appreciated you being the hostess of this challenge.


----------



## Sonya-m (Dec 1, 2015)

Well done to the deserving winners - all beautiful!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeah Saponista, I almost didn't get those videos loaded. Good times. Good times. Thanks mods for help setting up the survey!!!
Thank you DeeAnna for the kind words. Coming from you, someone who's been at this far longer than me, it means a lot and is very kind of you to say.

Thank you again to all who participated. Without you these learning challenges wouldn't happen. Looking forward to seeing everyone in the December challenge!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 2, 2015)

If I hadn't already said this, I meant to. Thank you lionprincess for taking on the hosting duties of this challenge. It was fun to do, and the entries were incredible!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 2, 2015)

dibbles said:


> If I hadn't already said this, I meant to. Thank you lionprincess for taking on the hosting duties of this challenge. It was fun to do, and the entries were incredible!



It was fun! Got in over my head in the beginning to be honest...but it all worked out and I'm a little more knowledgeable now for the next challenge


----------



## commoncenz (Dec 2, 2015)

I really enjoy these challenges. I don't think there's one technique that we've done that I wouldn't use again. So, thank you to all of those who take their time and effort to make these things come off so well; videos, surveys, answering questions. I know it's not easy.

And Congratulations to this month's winners. Each of you made an outstanding and beautiful soap!


----------

